# Attentato a Parigi, al Charlie Hebdo. E' terrorismo. Video.



## admin (7 Gennaio 2015)

Attentato terroristico a Parigi. Due uomini, incappucciati ed armati di Kalashnikov, sono entrati nella sede del giornale Charlie Hebdo ed hanno ucciso 12 persone (il primo bilancio). Venti sono i feriti. Poco minuti prima dell'irruzione e dell'attentato, il giornale aveva pubblicato su Twitter una vignetta satirica su Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi. I due attentatori avrebbe fatto irruzione nella sede al grido di Allah u Akbar. Hollande ha annuciato:"Si tratta di terrorismo"


A seguire, tutti gli aggiornamenti. Video dal secondo post qui in basso.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Doctore (7 Gennaio 2015)

attendo i primi commenti(non in particolare in questo forum ma in generale)...''ehhhh è la conseguenza delle dichiarazioni antiislam''


----------



## Morghot (7 Gennaio 2015)

Un video degli attentatori in azione con annessa morte, mette paura


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2015)

Credo che l'unica soluzione sia fare tabula rasa: tutti parcheggi.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Gennaio 2015)

una violenza inaudita che pone forti interrogativi sulle politiche di immigrazione ed estere seguite dall'Europa.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Gennaio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Un video degli attentatori in azione con annessa morte, mette paura



Madò. Ma a quel poveraccio a terra l'hanno finito con quel colpo, o gli hanno sparato accanto? Non si vede bene


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madò. Ma a quel poveraccio a terra l'hanno finito con quel colpo, o gli hanno sparato accanto? Non si vede bene



Finito. La pallottola gli trapassa il cranio e rimbalza a terra.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finito. La pallottola gli trapassa il cranio e rimbalza a terra.



Ah ecco, il rimbalzo a terra mi aveva ingannato. Poveraccio, veramente una fine impietosa. Leggendo i commenti al video il "dialogo" era questo:
Terrorist: _"You wanted to kill me?"_
Officer: _"No it's alright chief."_
Terrorist shoots him without any hesitation
Terrorist : _"We've avenged the prophet Mohammed, we've killed Charlie Hebdo"﻿_

Che animali. Maledette religioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2015)

le religioni sono IL MALE.. purtroppo da sempre fanno leva sull ignoranza delle persone ..

e questo è il risultato..


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2015)

Maledette, maledette religioni che mettono la pazzia nelle già corrotte menti umane.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> le religioni sono IL MALE.. purtroppo da sempre fanno leva sull ignoranza delle persone ..
> 
> e questo è il risultato..



Da non religioso dico che quello della religione è solo un pretesto con cui la gente giustifica la propria sete di violenza...
Eliminiamo le religioni (cosa che sta avvenendo nel mondo occidentale) e non avremo ottenuto nulla..la gente si ammazzerà per una lite, per la politica, per il denaro, per un tradimento o per un I-phone..


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2015)

La religione non è altro che il pretesto. Tolte le religioni si troverà qualcos'altro. Quando la gente è malata, religione o non religione, è malata.


----------



## Hammer (7 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> le religioni sono IL MALE.. purtroppo da sempre fanno leva sull ignoranza delle persone ..
> 
> e questo è il risultato..



Nessuna religione è malvagia. I fondamentalisti legati qualsiasi religione, o ideologia in generale, sono pericolosi e malvagi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che l'unica soluzione sia fare tabula rasa: tutti parcheggi.



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2015)

Come avete già detto, la religione è solo un pretesto.

Non so voi, ma a me questo attentato mi ha scioccato.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2015)

Le religioni professano amore. Questi cercano odio e vendette nei testi sacri, interpretano e lo fanno credere. E lo dico da non credente.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Nessuna religione è malvagia. I fondamentalisti legati qualsiasi religione, o ideologia in generale, sono pericolosi e malvagi.


.


----------



## Hammer (7 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma a me questo attentato mi ha scioccato.



Sono decisamente disorientato


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Gennaio 2015)

questo è gravissimo. E' gravissimo l'attentato, ma è anche gravissimo il motivo per cui l'hanno fatto. Quando si dice essere fuori dal mondo...questi stanno su un altro pianeta proprio



Morghot ha scritto:


> Un video degli attentatori in azione con annessa morte, mette paura


ma come fa il video a stare su youtube? lo cancelleranno presto penso



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madò. Ma a quel poveraccio a terra l'hanno finito con quel colpo, o gli hanno sparato accanto? Non si vede bene





Admin ha scritto:


> Finito. La pallottola gli trapassa il cranio e rimbalza a terra.


ah ecco neanch'io ero sicuro



sono d'accordo con chi dice che senza religioni il problema sarebbe tutt'altro che risolto.
Nel caso di terroristi pazzi tipo al qaeda e isis il motivo fondamentale dovrebbe essere la religione, ma ci credo solo in parte, secondo me sono dei furbacchioni malati di mente...ancora parlano di conquiste territoriali, di conversione

Un mese fa su sky ho visto lo speciale sull'isis, tutto come è immaginabile: ai bambini e ragazzini inculcano le solite idee con un bombardamento mostruoso da cui è impossibile salvarsi. Tanti adulti invece sono chiaramente costretti per salvarsi



Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che l'unica soluzione sia fare tabula rasa: tutti parcheggi.


si, alla fine è questa. la più banale forse, ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe?
Il dialogo è impossibile da attuare, e onestamente dopo che tagli teste alla gente cosa devo venirti a dire. 
Lo stare passivi è impossibile. E' come avere jack lo squartatore come vicino di casa e non fare nulla.

Di fronte a una situazione del genere non capisco come alcuni possano essere fermamente anti-americani.
A meno che non si ha l'intenzione di trasferirsi in un atollo nel pacifico. Allora si, in quel caso si potrebbero mandare aff.. pazzoidi orientali e serpenti americani


----------



## wargod (7 Gennaio 2015)

Quanto successo disturba davvero molto.Se si continuerà come se nulla fosse anche dopo i fatti di oggi, beh il futuro sarà preoccupante per l'Europa.


----------



## vota DC (7 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> attendo i primi commenti(non in particolare in questo forum ma in generale)...''ehhhh è la conseguenza delle dichiarazioni antiislam''



Purtroppo i giornalisti di rainews lo stanno già dicendo. E' la cultura di sinistra che non può fare a meno di dare ragione ai criminali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come avete già detto, la religione è solo un pretesto.
> 
> *Non so voi, ma a me questo attentato mi ha scioccato*.



A me personalmente no..nel senso che con la moderna diffusione delle notizie e con la possibilità per il primo esaltato che imbraccia un fucile (procurabile facilmente praticamente da tutti) di fare una strage mi attendevo molti più episodi di questo tipo a seguito della propaganda dell'ISIS..hanno anche invitato ad avvelenare cibi e bevande, mi stupisce non sia ancora successo..è la strategia del terrore più elementare, andare a rendere "rischiosi" i luoghi in cui non ti aspetteresti mai che succeda qualcosa..ovviamente come sempre l'Europa non sa dare una risposta seria ad episodi così a parte le solite parole di circostanza dei cu.. flaccidi che stanno nei palazzi..


----------



## DannySa (7 Gennaio 2015)

Ma sono ancora a spasso questi?
Se li prendono non devono ucciderli, ma torturarli a vita con le torture più bestiali e contorte che ci possano essere, raggiunta una certa età li lasciassero dentro una stanza al buio fino alla fine.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque stavo pensando una cosa: se una cosa del genere succedeva negli USA, gli attentatori secondo me erano già belli che crivellati da ogni tipo di difesa nazionale.
In francia sono riusciti a fare una strage e a scappare senza problemi.
Voi che ne pensate?



Come leggo su wiki, non è la prima volta che il Charlie Hebdo subisce un attentato.
Già nel 2011 sempre per satira sull'islam la sede del giornale fu distrutta con delle molotov


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2015)

ecco l'ultimo disegno di uno che e stato ucciso






dice :

"ancora nessun attentato in Francia"
"aspettate"
"abbiamo fino alla fine del mese di gennaio per farvi gli auguri"

incredibile


----------



## mandraghe (7 Gennaio 2015)

Topic fascista, dobbiamo continuare il dialogo (cit. Boldrini, Bergoglio, Dibba e spazzatura cantante...)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> le religioni sono IL MALE.. purtroppo da sempre fanno leva sull ignoranza delle persone ..
> 
> e questo è il risultato..





juventino ha scritto:


> Maledette, maledette religioni che mettono la pazzia nelle già corrotte menti umane.




Le religioni? Vorrete dire: l'islam.

Non ricordo che ci siano stati,negli ultimi venti anni,attentati di fondamentalisti cristiani,buddisti,sikh e ebrei in Europa.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Nessuna trattativa. È una guerra.


----------



## Efferosso (7 Gennaio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le religioni? Vorrete dire: l'islam.
> 
> Non ricordo che ci siano stati,negli ultimi venti anni,attentati di fondamentalisti cristiani,buddisti,sikh e ebrei in Europa.



E' più "comodamente corretto" parlare di religioni in toto. Altrimenti passi per razzista.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Gennaio 2015)

Ovviamente nel blog di un noto comico genovese ipotizzano teorie "alternative e cospirative"


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Gennaio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le religioni? Vorrete dire: l'islam.
> 
> Non ricordo che ci siano stati,negli ultimi venti anni,attentati di fondamentalisti cristiani,buddisti,sikh e ebrei in Europa.



L'Islam è pressappoco ciò che era il Cristianesimo prima dell'Illuminismo. Il livello è quello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comunque stavo pensando una cosa: se una cosa del genere succedeva negli USA, gli attentatori secondo me erano già belli che crivellati da ogni tipo di difesa nazionale.
> In francia sono riusciti a fare una strage e a scappare senza problemi.
> Voi che ne pensate?



Non penso che Obama sia molto migliore, anzi tutt'altro... ma in Europa siamo governati da autentici idioti. Stanno lì a pensare alle sanzioni da fare a Putin...
Hollande è uno dei peggiori.

Purtroppo solo ora si sveglieranno, serve sempre la morte di povera gente.


----------



## wargod (7 Gennaio 2015)

In pratica abbiamo i nemici in casa,cosa fare?scendere a patti con i fondamentalisti ?
se vogliono modellare la società europea secondo la legge del corano, riportandoci al medioevo, e vogliono uccidere chi non è d'accordo, non mi sembra possibile. Bisogna chiedersi a sto punto: puo' l'Islam integrarsi, coesistere con la civilta' occidentale? Se si' bene, ma se non puo' allora bisognerebbe prendere misure anche drastiche. Del resto se nel nostro futuro c'è uno scontro di civilta', far finta che non ci sia serve a poco.


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Gennaio 2015)

wargod ha scritto:


> In pratica abbiamo i nemici in casa,cosa fare?scendere a patti con i fondamentalisti ?
> se vogliono modellare la società europea secondo la legge del corano, riportandoci al medioevo, e vogliono uccidere chi non è d'accordo, non mi sembra possibile. Bisogna chiedersi a sto punto: puo' l'Islam integrarsi, coesistere con la civilta' occidentale? Se si' bene, ma se non puo' allora bisognerebbe prendere misure anche drastiche. Del resto se nel nostro futuro c'è uno scontro di civilta', far finta che non ci sia serve a poco.



Io sinceramente non considererei gli attentati di stampo terroristico come quello di oggi come attentati su base religiosa. Identificare l'Islam con la gente che compie queste terribili azioni è come identificare il cristianesimo con i mafiosi che baciano i santini e poi compiono i gesti noti a tutti noi. La religione è solo un pretesto. Bisogna considerare questi attacchi come derivanti unicamente da motivazioni economiche che vengono spacciate per motivazioni religiose. Non è l'Islam ad essere contro l'Occidente. Sono i fondamentalisti ad essere contro l'Occidente. Perchè identificare un miliardo di fedeli musulmani come terroristi a causa di qualche migliaio di pazzi mi sembra la generalizzazione più sbagliata che si possa pensare. Non è l'Islam che deve adattarsi all'Occidente. Non bisogna estremizzare e pensare di dover arrivare a prendere misure drastiche contro miliardi di persone quando le cellule di stampo terroristico riguardano solo una piccola nicchia che è meno del 0,01% della popolazione. Quello che bisogna fare è cercare di promuovere una campagna anti-jihadista nei paesi arabi e la promozione di un efficace sistema di cooperazione internazionale capace di stanare ogni possibile forma di terrorismo che cerchi di impedire ogni futuro tentativo terrorista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma sono ancora a spasso questi?
> Se li prendono non devono ucciderli, ma torturarli a vita con le torture più bestiali e contorte che ci possano essere, raggiunta una certa età li lasciassero dentro una stanza al buio fino alla fine.



Esatto. Sarebbe perfetto e giusto.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Gennaio 2015)

che mondo di melma.. si uccide per dei disegni.. ma dove stiamo andando... sono scioccato!

[MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] Raga attenzione alle parole censurate!


----------



## wargod (7 Gennaio 2015)

non è cosi' semplice smarx perche' poi sono le posizioni piu' forti a prevalere sulla massa amorfa. Oltretutto diventa difficile essere musulmani moderati quando l'Islam va al potere: come dice Erdogan, non esiste un islam fondamentalista e un islam moderato, c'è l'islam e basta, chi non vuole la sharia è un cattivo fedele e va punito.


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Gennaio 2015)

wargod ha scritto:


> non è cosi' semplice smarx perche' poi sono le posizioni piu' forti a prevalere sulla massa amorfa. Oltretutto diventa difficile essere musulmani moderati quando l'Islam va al potere: come dice Erdogan, non esiste un islam fondamentalista e un islam moderato, c'è l'islam e basta, chi non vuole la sharia è un cattivo fedele e va punito.



Non ne sono così convinto. Gli unici paesi in cui vige la Sharia sono paesi sotto regimi dittatoriali o sotto il controllo dei talebani o con false democrazie al cui potere sono presenti partiti di estremismo islamico. La stragrande maggioranza dei paesi in cui sono presenti musulmani sono comunque moderati. Tra l'altro navigando sul web ho letto reazioni di sdegno da parte di moltissimi musulmani riguardo a quello che è successo oggi. Inoltre non penso che sia giusto identificare questo tipo di terrorismo con il terrorismo islamico. Poco più di un mese fa una cellula terrorista non molto diversa da questa ha attaccato una scuola islamica in Pakistan uccidendo 130 bambini. Sono sempre più convinto che questo tipo di terrorismo miri a colpire l'umanità e non unicamente l'occidente. Cerca di colpire la libertà di pensiero, l'educazione e molti altri punti indicativi.


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riporta Liberation, i tre killer sarebbero stati arrestati dalle teste di cuoio francesi*


----------



## wargod (7 Gennaio 2015)

A questo tipo di fanatismo va fatta una "guerra" senza confini, e per guerra non intendo necessariamente una guerra con bombe, missili, carri armati e violenze fisiche, farebbe proprio il "gioco" dei terroristi, a mio avviso. Il contrasto al terrorismo passa dall'infiltrazione dell'intelligence, possibile solo con la collaborazione dei presunti musulmani moderati, e dall'isolamento dei fanatici,ripeto, in quella realtà una cosa decisamente non semplice.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2015)

*I killer sarebbero due fratelli franco-algerini reduci dalla Siria*


----------



## vota DC (7 Gennaio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non ne sono così convinto. Gli unici paesi in cui vige la Sharia sono paesi sotto regimi dittatoriali o sotto il controllo dei talebani o con false democrazie al cui potere sono presenti partiti di estremismo islamico. La stragrande maggioranza dei paesi in cui sono presenti musulmani sono comunque moderati.



La stragrande maggioranza dei paesi africani si tratta quasi sempre di dittature aconfessionali rette da militari, molto spesso di origine comunista perché la guerra di indipendenza era supportata dai sovietici.
Per i paesi asiatici abbiamo tra i non colonizzati Afghanistan, Arabia Saudita e Iran. Il primo con l'esilio del re il paese si è diviso in islamisti e comunisti, lo stesso Karzai che islamista non è trae il consenso degli illusi che credevano che volesse riportare la monarchia. Il secondo è sempre stato islamista, il terzo vota superfanatici solo che essendo sciita è meno propenso al potere temporale (gli sciiti aspettano il ritorno della famiglia di Mamometto, i sunniti invece sono pronti da subito alla guerra).
Dei paesi islamici ex colonie prendendo quelli più grandi come esempio abbiamo Pakistan e Indonesia dove le elezioni non hanno molto valore.

Prendiamo poi esempi vicino a noi: Turchia e Albania.
In Turchia la democrazia è parecchio limitata dai militari che bloccano parecchie misure liberticide del governo, il partito di Erdogan ha fatto il possibile per limitare la libertà personale dei cittadini quindi né lui e neppure i suoi elettori sono islamici moderati.
In Albania c'è pure il partito democristiano, non credo invece che ci siano partiti islamisti.


Quindi alla fine ci sono pochi paesi islamisti o perché la democrazia è limitata o perché gran parte della popolazione è non praticante o atea.


----------



## Smarx10 (8 Gennaio 2015)

I killer sarebbero stati identificati dalla carta d'identità persa da uno degli assassini nella Citroen usata per raggiungere il palazzo del giornale. Sinceramente mi sembra strano che questi vengano preparati a uccidere a sangue freddo e dopo svariate simulazioni facciano la genialata di perdere una carta d'identità nella macchina. Poi a cosa gli serviva la carta d'identità per fare una strage? Un po' mi puzza sinceramente.


----------



## Doctore (8 Gennaio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> I killer sarebbero stati identificati dalla carta d'identità persa da uno degli assassini nella Citroen usata per raggiungere il palazzo del giornale. Sinceramente mi sembra strano che questi vengano preparati a uccidere a sangue freddo e dopo svariate simulazioni facciano la genialata di perdere una carta d'identità nella macchina. Poi a cosa gli serviva la carta d'identità per fare una strage? Un po' mi puzza sinceramente.



ma infatti non esiste il delitto perfetto...tutti fanno errori anche quelli piu preparati.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le religioni? Vorrete dire: l'islam.
> 
> Non ricordo che ci siano stati,negli ultimi venti anni,attentati di fondamentalisti cristiani,buddisti,sikh e ebrei in Europa.



L'umanità è nata 20 anni fa? Che discorso è, scusa? Tra l'altro se l'Islam volesse raggiungere il livello di efferatezza della storia del cristianesimo, ne avrebbe di strada da fare. Solo che prima le armi automatiche non le avevano, semplicemente ti bruciavano vivo. Se vogliamo parlare del caso specifico, parliamo di islam ovviamente, ma non cadiamo dal pero ignorando due millenni di storia.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> I killer sarebbero stati identificati dalla carta d'identità persa da uno degli assassini nella Citroen usata per raggiungere il palazzo del giornale. Sinceramente mi sembra strano che questi vengano preparati a uccidere a sangue freddo e dopo svariate simulazioni facciano la genialata di perdere una carta d'identità nella macchina. Poi a cosa gli serviva la carta d'identità per fare una strage? Un po' mi puzza sinceramente.



In effetti perdere la carta d'identità mi sembra una grandissima scemenza che nemmeno nei film comici... comunque sto leggendo che i vari agenti speciali stanno facendo un raid... ma li hanno già arrestati per caso?


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Raid in corso.

Diretta QUI -) *bfmtv.com/mediaplayer/live-video/


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E' più "comodamente corretto" parlare di religioni in toto. Altrimenti passi per razzista.


Vero.


Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L'Islam è pressappoco ciò che era il Cristianesimo prima dell'Illuminismo. Il livello è quello.


Ma anche no. Nel Corano manca un principio come "date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare,date a Dio quel che è di Dio",ed è impossibile separare la religione dalla politica,contrariamente al Cristianesimo.
E mi sembra impossibile paragonare la figura di Cristo a quella di un "profeta" che ha pressapoco lo stesso curriculum vitae di Attila e di Gengis Khan. 



Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non considererei gli attentati di stampo terroristico come quello di oggi come attentati su base religiosa.


Invece no,quella roba lì e tutta farina nel sacco degli islamici. I tizi che hanno fatto l'attentato oggi hanno ucciso delle persone al grido di "allah akhbar".



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'umanità è nata 20 anni fa? Che discorso è, scusa? Tra l'altro se l'Islam volesse raggiungere il livello di efferatezza della storia del cristianesimo, ne avrebbe di strada da fare. Solo che prima le armi automatiche non le avevano, semplicemente ti bruciavano vivo. Se vogliamo parlare del caso specifico, parliamo di islam ovviamente, ma non cadiamo dal pero ignorando due millenni di storia.



Veramente ha già superato il cristianesimo,in quanto ad efferatezza.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raid in corso.
> 
> Diretta QUI -) *bfmtv.com/mediaplayer/live-video/



.


----------



## Doctore (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'umanità è nata 20 anni fa? Che discorso è, scusa? Tra l'altro se l'Islam volesse raggiungere il livello di efferatezza della storia del cristianesimo, ne avrebbe di strada da fare. Solo che prima le armi automatiche non le avevano, semplicemente ti bruciavano vivo. Se vogliamo parlare del caso specifico, parliamo di islam ovviamente, ma non cadiamo dal pero ignorando due millenni di storia.



ma cosa stai dicendo?che paragoni sono?Livelli di efferatezza??
L islam non bruciava gli infedeli?
L islam si e' comportato come il cristianesimo fino al 700 e continua tutt ora.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo?che paragoni sono?Livelli di efferatezza??
> L islam non bruciava gli infedeli?
> L islam si e' comportato come il cristianesimo fino al 700.



Appunto. Io sto dicendo che la secolarizzazione dell'Islam è in ritardo di diversi secoli, ma basta considerare il fatto che è una religione nata 600 anni dopo il Cristianesimo: sta proprio dov'era il Cristianesimo 600 anni fa. L'esempio lampante è l'uccisione degli scrittori eretici.

In ogni caso stiamo andando molto off topic, rispondevo semplicemente a chi diceva che non è un discorso di religioni ma solo di Islam, perché negli ultimi 20 anni non ci sono stati attentati (Breivik coff coff) di fondamentalisti cristiani o di altre religioni. E' una cosa per me fuori dal mondo a cui tenevo a rispondere  Chiudo il mio OT.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Appunto. Io sto dicendo che la secolarizzazione dell'Islam è in ritardo di diversi secoli, ma basta considerare il fatto che è una religione nata 600 anni dopo il Cristianesimo: sta proprio dov'era il Cristianesimo 600 anni fa. L'esempio lampante è l'uccisione degli scrittori eretici.
> 
> In ogni caso stiamo andando molto off topic, rispondevo semplicemente a chi diceva che non è un discorso di religioni ma solo di Islam, perché negli ultimi 20 anni non ci sono stati attentati (Breivik coff coff) di fondamentalisti cristiani o di altre religioni. E' una cosa per me fuori dal mondo a cui tenevo a rispondere  Chiudo il mio OT.



Nope,Breivik non era un cristiano.


----------



## Efferosso (8 Gennaio 2015)

Mettere sullo stesso piano questo genere di gesti, gente che si fa esplodere con esplosivi, gente che mette in croce degli esseri umani e li sgozza a sangue freddo, che spara secondo perversa logica "strategica" e scompare nell'ombra, con quello che accadeva secoli, N secoli addietro, è francamente impossibile da commentare. E' semplicemente anacronistico.

Siccome l'islam è nato 600 anni dopo il cristianesimo, allora è normale che chi lo professa viva fuori dal mondo.
Un po' come dire che chi professa il politeismo egizio oggi dovrebbe essere una persona totalmente avanzata, anni luce più avanti di quanto un cristiano possa essere.

600 anni fa c'erano gli schiavi, il mondo per come lo conosceva l'europeo era in gran parte inesplorato, se ti faceva male un dente andavi dal "barbiere-chirurgo" e se dovevi mandare un messaggio dovevi sperare che non ci restasse secco un piccione viaggiatore.
C'è più tecnologia oggi in un drone giocattolo che compri a 50 euro che nel 1400 in tutto il mondo.

In nome del cristianesimo sono stati commessi crimini atroci? Certamente sì. In un mondo in cui l'uomo non era minimamente civilizzato, ignorante, "stupido". Parliamo, comunque la si voglia vedere (nel senso fedele o ateo non cambia la cosa) di riuscire a interpretare, nel 1400, un messaggio mandato da una entità che sfugge alle leggi fisiche umane. Nel 1400. Quando l'analfabetismo sfiorava cosa, il 99% della popolazione?
Nel 2015 non esistono scuse.
Se in nome della tua religione ti fai saltare in aria con un aereo, sgozzi la gente, spari ad un vignettista con un fucile di assalto in centro a Parigi, delle due l'una: o sei un decerebrato tu religioso (e allora mi si faccia vedere che gli attentatori sono tutti disturbati o hanno un qi di 50) o la tua religione è semplicemente barbara.

E se partiamo dal presupposto che di gesti del genere ne sono avvenuti PARECCHI nel nuovo millennio, chi si approccia al problema risulta in ogni caso "razzista": se gli attentatori sono decerebrati, sei razzista perché nella stragrande maggioranza non sono europei. Se è la religione Islam ad essere barbara, sei "razzista" perché identifichi religioni di serie a e b.
Siccome non si può più tacere davanti a questi massacri (fino ad oggi ce l'abbiamo fatta, non importa se tirano giù torri, metropolitane e affini), il nuovo pensiero comodamente e politicamente corretto è "Oh le tremende religioni. Dovrebbero abolirle tutti". Unico possibile finale. Così non sei razzista, non sei ignavo, ti curi del problema e risulti intellettualmente pulito.

Che poi così facendo si stiano mettendo sullo stesso piano tutte le religioni quando i buddisti, tanto per dirne una, non tendono più di tanto a sgozzare la gente, è un dettaglio che si perde nella logicità del discorso.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raid in corso.
> 
> Diretta QUI -) *bfmtv.com/mediaplayer/live-video/



Non voglio passare per razzista o quant'altro, ma con la tolleranza verso l'Islam siamo arrivati a questo punto. Non esiste un Islam moderato. Prima lo capite e meglio è.


----------



## smallball (8 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non voglio passare per razzista o quant'altro, ma con la tolleranza verso l'Islam siamo arrivati a questo punto. Non esiste un Islam moderato. Prima lo capite e meglio è.


hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Gennaio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ma anche no. Nel Corano manca un principio come "date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare,date a Dio quel che è di Dio",ed è impossibile separare la religione dalla politica,contrariamente al Cristianesimo.
> E mi sembra impossibile paragonare la figura di Cristo a quella di un "profeta" che ha pressapoco lo stesso curriculum vitae di Attila e di Gengis Khan.
> ...


Posto che anche sulla "teoria" ci sarebbe da dire e potrei anch'io mettermi a citare passi del tipo "Vi porto la spada" oppure "La città con quanto vi è in essa sarà votata allo sterminio per il Signore; soltanto Raab, la prostituta, vivrà e chiunque è con lei nella casa, perché ha nascosto i messaggeri che noi avevamo inviati...Votarono poi allo sterminio, passando a fil di spada, ogni essere che era nella città, dall'uomo alla donna, dal giovane al vecchio, e perfino il bue, l'ariete e l'asino". Io non sto parlando della teoria, che i cristiani di solito sono i primi a non conoscere e a rispettare, ma di quello che ha rappresentato il Cristianesimo nel corso dei secoli in termini di oscurantismo, intolleranza ed oppressione, prima che movimenti come l'Illuminismo contribuissero ad elevare la parte occidentale dell'umanità dalla barbarie. Non mi sembra il caso di mettermi a parlare dei catari, della lotta alle eresie, degli indiani, delle streghe, etc., sono cose che tutti diamo per scontato, penso. Poi scusa eh, ma mi citi il "dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare" quando la Chiesa è l'unica istituzione religiosa ad aver goduto di un potere temporale inaudito basato su documenti falsi, incoronando re ed imperatori, ed ancor oggi è la sola istituzione religiosa ad avere un proprio Stato.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Questi con la religione hanno poco a che fare, la usano solo come pretesto per rafforzare il loro totalitarismo... fanno quel che han fatto nazismo e fascismo 70-80 anni fa (Intendo usare un pretesto assurdo... ). Anzi hanno vita ancor più facile vista l'ignoranza e la disperazione dove esercitano. 

La cosa inquietante è l'arruolamento di occidentali che con la religione islamica non c'entran niente...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Gennaio 2015)

La tesi per cui il grado di efferatezza ed oscurantismo delle religioni debbano misurarsi avuto riguardo allo sviluppo tecnologico mi pare una bizzarra bizzarria, in tutta onestà. La differenza tra il Cristianesimo e l'Islam è una sola: ed è che il primo a differenza ha subito la svolta illuminista, contro la quale non a caso ha strenuamente tentato di lottare (persino Woitjila nelle sue encicliche ancora dava contro all'illuminismo e al liberalismo). Con questa la chiudo sull'argomento per non alimentare ulteriori OT


----------



## Efferosso (8 Gennaio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La tesi per cui il grado di efferatezza ed oscurantismo delle religioni debbano misurarsi avuto riguardo allo sviluppo tecnologico mi pare una bizzarra bizzarria, in tutta onestà. La differenza tra il Cristianesimo e l'Islam è una sola: ed è che il primo a differenza ha subito la svolta illuminista, contro la quale non a caso ha strenuamente tentato di lottare (persino Woitjila nelle sue encicliche ancora dava contro all'illuminismo e al liberalismo). Con questa la chiudo sull'argomento per non alimentare ulteriori OT



Non è una questione tecnologica. E' una questione di sviluppo. L'esempio portato è solo per dire quanto il mondo sia cambiato attraverso l'uomo, che è a sua volta cambiato.

Se, nel 1440, ci sono 99 persone che non sanno leggere e ce n'è una, identificata come più intelligente, che sa leggere e dice loro "qua c'è scritto che dovete ammazzare tutti", per te la logica conseguenza dei 99 ignoranti (ma ignoranti VERI, praticamente animali) che uccidono è paragonabile a quanto succede oggi, perché ci sono 600 anni di differenza fra le date di nascita delle religioni?


----------



## Bioware (8 Gennaio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le religioni? Vorrete dire: l'islam.
> 
> Non ricordo che ci siano stati,negli ultimi venti anni,attentati di fondamentalisti cristiani,buddisti,sikh e ebrei in Europa.



Crisi di valori. Ora si fanno in nome della crisi


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Che poi così facendo si stiano mettendo sullo stesso piano tutte le religioni quando i buddisti, tanto per dirne una, non tendono più di tanto a sgozzare la gente, è un dettaglio che si perde nella logicità del discorso.



Il punto è che quando i fatti capitano lontani da casa nostra la stampa in genere non li riporta..i buddisti ad esempio: in Sri Lanka perseguitano i cristiani, in birmania compiono attentati contro i musulmani e le moschee..mi ricordo di un tizio, tale shoko asahara che progettò l'attentato alla metropolitana di tokyo col gas (1995)..
Voglio dire con questo che la religione è solo un "pretesto" che viene usato per istigare alla violenza da chi ha altre mire che di solito sono acquisire potere su un determinato gruppo..
E chiaramente dove c'è povertà e ignoranza tutto ciò si amplifica, come in africa dove succedono stragi su stragi ma qui nessuno dice nulla (a parte se le compie boko haram, se i cristiani bruciano vivi gli infedeli o li ammazzano a bastonate nessuno si preoccupa)
Guarda come viene dipinto a proposito del buddismo il dalai lama che gira spacciandosi per uomo di pace quando invece quando è scappato dal Tibet era il sovrano assoluto di uno "stato" dove schiavitù e tortura erano all'ordine del giorno e dove negli anni '50 ancora esistevano le classi sociali..

Puoi eliminare l'islam, per me non sarebbe certo un problema, ma rimarranno quei milioni di persone sotto istruite, povere e desiderose di rivalsa verso l'occidente..uccideranno in nome di qualcos'altro..
il problema non è di facile soluzione infatti ci sono guerre da quando esiste l'uomo e pare che nessuno abbia ancora trovato il modo per fermarle..


----------



## James Watson (8 Gennaio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La tesi per cui il grado di efferatezza ed oscurantismo delle religioni debbano misurarsi avuto riguardo allo sviluppo tecnologico mi pare una bizzarra bizzarria, in tutta onestà. La differenza tra il Cristianesimo e l'Islam è una sola: ed è che il primo a differenza ha subito la svolta illuminista, contro la quale non a caso ha strenuamente tentato di lottare (persino Woitjila nelle sue encicliche ancora dava contro all'illuminismo e al liberalismo). Con questa la chiudo sull'argomento per non alimentare ulteriori OT



Grazie per avermi tolto le parole di bocca, non avrei potuto sintetizzare il concetto meglio, mi hai risparmiato pagine e pagine di risposte.

P.S. visto che ho letto diverse inesattezze sull'argomento, inviterei chi cita le scritture parlando di una religione che professa esclusivamente amore a darsi una ripassatina all'antico testamento..


----------



## Gas (8 Gennaio 2015)

Per lavoro ho parecchio a che fare con delle persone Musulmane che vivono in nordafrica, ottime persone davvero, persone come noi. Ma quando ci parli molto ti rendi conto che sotto sotto hanno un'astio verso di noi "occidentali", credo che non accettino il fatto che noi abbiamo la "ricchezza" mentre i loro sono in Nazioni povere. Non accettono questa situazione, non si sentono e non vogliono sentirsi inferiori a noi e la vivono un po' male spesso con invidia, di quella cattiva.
E se delle buone persone mi trasmettono queste forti sensazioni posso immaginare come la pensino persone meno per bene...
Concordo che non è una questione prettamente di religione, se mai la religione è un aggregante che da ai più aggressivi una banidera, un motivo dietro al quale agire.
Il miglioramento della qualità di vita medio che noi abbiamo avuto dalla rivoluzione industriale in poi loro non l'hanno avuto allo stesso livello, sono più affamati, più aggressivi per conquistarsi il loro "posto al sole".
Finché sono nella loro nazione il confronto con le popolazioni occidentali non li cruccio oltremodo, ma quando vengono a contatto con noi inizia l'invidia.
"Un ragazzino di 18anni Italiano che ancora non lavora ha una macchina da 14.000 euro, io ho due lauree (al suo paese) e devo andare in giro in bicicletta", detto male, con la rabbia negli occhi.

Da una parte ci sono i democratici, i tranquilli come noi e dall'altra parte gente che scalpita con il desiderio di sopraffarci.
Mi spiace è un mondo duro ed io in primis penso a difendere il mio livello qualitativo di vita raggiunto, quindi ritengo che bisognerebbe tornare a dare più senso al concetto di nazioni e nazionalità con politiche molto più severe sull'immigrazione (limitandola notevolmente) ad esempio.

Aggiungo che leggendo i vostri commenti mi sono parsi familiari, in tanti auspicano pene severe contro questi estremisti, azioni dure, determinate, ecc... sono discorsi familiari perchè se parli con le persone in ufficio, al bar, per strada,... la maggioranza la pensa così, la grande maggioranza. Poi vedi le leggi, le dichiarazioni in TV dei politici e degli opinionisti nei vari talk show e ti trovi invece spiazzanti dichiarazioni del (falso) buonismo italiano dove voler difendere la propria nazione e nazionalità viene additato come intolleranza e/o razzismo.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me la religione c'entra più di quanto diciate voi.Prima di tutto la religione è da sempre che non fa altro che alimentare l'odio nel mondo e questa cosa è innegabile.Le varie e diverse religioni non fanno altro che scannarsi da sempre,che sia a parole o a colpi di machete è questo che fanno.I cattolici insultano i musulmani dicendo che la loro religione è sbagliata e lo stesso fanno i musulmani nei confronti dei cattolici.Questo è chiaramente solo un esempio,ho preso due religioni a caso.E' una forma d'odio pure questa e non fa di certo bene all'uomo.
L'attentato che c'è stato a Parigi è causato da menti malate,questo è sicuro,ma c'è sempre dietro la religione,gli estremisti religiosi.

Se c'è gente pazza che cerca solo un pretesto per ammazzare le persone, la soluzione è semplice (a dirsi, non a farsi ovviamente) 
Basta non dar nessun pretesto a questa gentaccia.
Non che in questo modo di colpo smetteranno di accadere cose brutte nel mondo,ma perlomeno diminuiranno questi brutti fattacci.

Faccio un esempio per spiegarmi: Se un Milanese va nel centro di Napoli e inizia a gridare "Napoli m. colerosi di m." etc etc probabilmente i Napoletani lo gonfieranno di botte,non è giusto picchiare le persone,ma se gli si da il pretesto per farlo c'è poco da lamentarsi.
Quello che voglio dire è che per me *tutte le religioni del mondo* andrebbero cancellate perché non fanno altro che alimentare l'odio nel mondo.Bisognerebbe fare tabula rasa per il bene comune di tutti.
Che poi tra l'altro io rispetto tutti i credenti,ma per me è veramente ridicolo credere in qualcosa che non si vede,ammazzare la gente per questo "fantasma" litigare con le persone etc etc...E' assurda sta cosa!Ho perso il conto delle volte che mi son sentito dire "Sei una persona stupida e vuota perchè sei ateo" e non sto scherzando.
Che poi diciamola tutta,se esistesse per davvero un Dio non sarebbe altro che un essere sadico che gode nel veder soffrire le persone che lui stesso ha creato.Ma questo è un'altro discorso.


----------



## Gas (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dimenticavo:
Anche su queste pagine leggo chi tira in ballo le crudeltà perpetrate in nome della religione cristiana centinaia di anni fa, ok ragazzi nessuno nega il passato ma la società in cui viviamo oggi è più avanzata culturalmente che nel medioevo, oggi siamo in grado di capire che queste cose non vanno bene, no ? Non ritate in ballo le crociate perchè così facendo non si va da nessuna parte, anzi si giustificano questi atti. "noi abbiamo fatto le crociate ora loro fanno queste cose". Sono sbagliate entrambe ma noi oggi dobbiamo 'lavorare' per risolvere l'errore che sta avvenendo oggi, non possiamo cancellare il passato.


----------



## Gas (8 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Basta non dar nessun pretesto a questa gentaccia.



Sono d'accordo con te sulle religioni, difatti nutro interese 0 verso le religioni.
Ma volevo dire che dal dizionario: Pretesto "Motivazione non vera, addotta per mascherare il vero motivo di un comportamento, di una scelta"
Se tu togli un pretesto se ne crea un'altro. Se una persona è aggressive troverà una scusa per sfogare la sua aggressività.
Il problema non è il pretesto, ma il contesto. Il contesto è di rancore verso gli occidentali, questo bisognerebbe capire e analizzare, a quel punto si potrebbero attuare politiche adeguate.

Io credo che sia nella natura dell'uomo, chi vive in povertà è fra i disagi spesso sviluppa aggressività. Quand'ero piccolo vivevo in un quartiere "bene" ma mia nonna, da cui stavo tutto il giorno era di un quartiere povero, io avevo amici in entrambe le zone ovviamente ed è inutile girarci attorno, i bambini dei quartieri poveri (non tutti ovviamente) hanno seguito un percorso molto diverso, da ragazzini bande, vandalismo, e tante altre cose sbagliate, quelli del quartiere bene hanno mediamente avuto un'adolescienza più quieta.

Ricontestualizzando gli islamici sono i povereri, e guardano i ricchi con rancore. Qualcuno cande nella violenza.


----------



## vota DC (8 Gennaio 2015)

Perché dite che sono pazzi? In fin dei conti il loro gesto qualcosa ha generato (ci sono stati altri attentati il giorno dopo e scommetto che nelle Banlieu fanno la fila per proteggerli), mi sembrano molto più lucidi delle brigate rosse.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che quando i fatti capitano lontani da casa nostra la stampa in genere non li riporta..i buddisti ad esempio: in Sri Lanka perseguitano i cristiani, in birmania compiono attentati contro i musulmani e le moschee..mi ricordo di un tizio, tale shoko asahara che progettò l'attentato alla metropolitana di tokyo col gas (1995)..
> Voglio dire con questo che la religione è solo un "pretesto" che viene usato per istigare alla violenza da chi ha altre mire che di solito sono acquisire potere su un determinato gruppo..



Il fatto è che l'induismo non è una religione messianica.Ti dice "il mio dio c'è la più lungo del tuo" e la cosa finisce là. Ebrei e cristiani non vengono perseguitati a caso: i cristiani sono elitisti nel senso che considerano gli altri impostori, gli ebrei lo sono ancora di più dato che sono il popolo eletto e non cercano di convertire. L'islamismo è una religione messianica fatta da un condottiero militare analfabeta che ha scritto in maniera più chiara possibile e con la chiara intenzione di fondare uno stato. Il cristianesimo non è in crisi dall'illuminismo, ma lo è dall'invenzione della stampa, l'islamismo invece ha già attraversato la sua crisi (quando gli europei sono andati a colonizzare non hanno di certo conquistato delle teocrazie) ma i mass media lo hanno reso più forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2015)

Una domanda: secondo voi qual è stata la ragione di questo attentato? La Religione? Quindi per voi qual è la soluzione, eliminare tutte le religioni? Perché non puoi eliminarne una sì ed una no. Per capire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il cristianesimo non è in crisi dall'illuminismo, ma lo è dall'invenzione della stampa



Per me il cristianesimo è in crisi dall'invenzione del benessere..
Le religioni sono nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi un appiglio..il benessere, la società del consumo hanno tolto molto potere alla chiesa, non a caso in africa e in sud america il cristianesimo è ancora molto forte in certe comunità

Ora prendiamo il contesto in cui si muove l'Islam: maggioranza della popolazione povera, scarsissima istruzione, zone funestate da guerre, guerre interne (tra sciiti e sunniti) e clima di odio radicato verso l'occidente (in parte comprensibile)..è chiaro che in questo contesto una religione che puoi manipolare e usare come pretesto contro il nemico ci va a nozze..ma ripeto, se togli la religione trovano altri 100 motivi con cui fare le stesse cose..
Del resto sono scoppiate due guerre mondiali senza alcun bisogno della religione come pretesto..e quante guerre per il petrolio?..non immagino neanche quando le guerre si faranno per beni come l'acqua cosa accadrà..


----------



## Efferosso (8 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una domanda: secondo voi qual è stata la ragione di questo attentato? La Religione? Quindi per voi qual è la soluzione, eliminare tutte le religioni? Perché non puoi eliminarne una sì ed una no. Per capire.



Perdona la mia ingenuità ma se negli ultimi dieci anni sono state fatte decine di attentati (ma a sto punto, basta andare a fare una mini mini mini ricerca con "l'islam alla conquista del mondo", per arrivare a pensare possano essere centinaia) al grido "Allah è grande". Secondo te qual è la ragione che ci sta dietro?


----------



## vota DC (8 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una domanda: secondo voi qual è stata la ragione di questo attentato? La Religione? Quindi per voi qual è la soluzione, eliminare tutte le religioni? Perché non puoi eliminarne una sì ed una no. Per capire.



Politica. Pure l'11 settembre aveva una ragione politica dato che chiedeva il ritiro dell'occidente dal Medio Oriente in modo da poter terminare Israele e cacciare i vari dittatori militari filoccidentali.


----------



## James Watson (8 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *Politica.* Pure l'11 settembre aveva una ragione politica dato che chiedeva il ritiro dell'occidente dal Medio Oriente in modo da poter terminare Israele e cacciare i vari dittatori militari filoccidentali.



.
Finché non si capisce che la vera ragione di questo "conflitto" risiede in una ragione politica e che la religione non è nient'altro che un pretesto, un'icona da agitare per servirsi della povera gente per scopi politici non andremo da nessuna parte, ovvero non risolveremo mai il problema alla radice..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Politica. Pure l'11 settembre aveva una ragione politica dato che chiedeva il ritiro dell'occidente dal Medio Oriente in modo da poter terminare Israele e cacciare i vari dittatori militari filoccidentali.


Sono d'accordo, anche perché, pensando che la matrice sia religiosa, quale sarebbe la soluzione? Eliminare l'Islam? Metteremmo in piedi una guerra tra civiltà che causerebbe ben più morti. No, non mi sembra la soluzione adeguata, ognuno è libero di credere a ciò che vuole, semmai è l'occidente che deve dare una risposta dura e decisa contro il terrorismo, contro il terrorismo però, non contro gli islamici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Perdona la mia ingenuità ma se negli ultimi dieci anni sono state fatte decine di attentati (ma a sto punto, basta andare a fare una mini mini mini ricerca con "l'islam alla conquista del mondo", per arrivare a pensare possano essere centinaia) al grido "Allah è grande". Secondo te qual è la ragione che ci sta dietro?


Politica, come hanno detto sopra.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Politica. Pure l'11 settembre aveva una ragione politica dato che chiedeva il ritiro dell'occidente dal Medio Oriente in modo da poter terminare Israele e cacciare i vari dittatori militari filoccidentali.









Ecco il perché della strage, gomblotto!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2015)

Ma com'è possibile che l'esercito di un'intera nazione, ho letto più di 80000 uomini dispiegati, non riescano a prendere due singole persone già avvistate almeno tre volte da ieri sera?
Scusate ma non riesco veramente a comprendere. Cosa sta succedendo?


----------



## Efferosso (8 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Politica, come hanno detto sopra.



Sarà che ho poca visione di insieme ma non capisco come fare attacchi kamikaze alle maldive, in sudan, in somalia, in thailandia etc (paesi con peso politico pari a 0) possa avere un qualche risvolto politico.

Solo nel 2006 ci sono stati più di 30.000 morti per attentati in Iraq. Di quanti abbiamo sentito parlare? Quanti hanno avuto un peso "politico" reale sulle "amministrazioni potenti"?

A furia di fare dietrologie ci troveremo come Sibilia senza vedere la pallottola che ci passa in mezzo agli occhi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sarà che ho poca visione di insieme ma non capisco come fare attacchi kamikaze alle maldive, in sudan, in somalia, in thailandia etc (paesi con peso politico pari a 0) possa avere un qualche risvolto politico.
> 
> Solo nel 2006 ci sono stati più di 30.000 morti per attentati in Iraq. Di quanti abbiamo sentito parlare? Quanti hanno avuto un peso "politico" reale sulle "amministrazioni potenti"?
> 
> A furia di fare dietrologie ci troveremo come Sibilia senza vedere la pallottola che ci passa in mezzo agli occhi.


Non ho detto che tutti i casi di terrorismo abbiano unico fine politico, io mi sto esprimendo soltanto sull'attento a Charlie Hebdo, poi tutti gli altri casi di cui mi parli andrebbero analizzati singolarmente.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Gennaio 2015)

Gomblotto N° 2.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una domanda: secondo voi qual è stata la ragione di questo attentato? La Religione? Quindi per voi qual è la soluzione, eliminare tutte le religioni? Perché non puoi eliminarne una sì ed una no. Per capire.



Ma guarda, i due folli, come gli altri terroristi "materiali" sono guidati da folli ideologie, che vanno aldilà della religione. Lì è pazzia. Ma chi muove i pezzi, chi convince loro che il giusto sia esclusivamente fare una carneficine degli eretici, è mossa da un sol motivo: il vile denaro. E' stato così in passato, lo è ora e lo sarà per sempre.


----------



## Doctore (8 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gomblotto N° 2.



io vedo un gombloddo del gombloddo...i terroristi islamici conoscono benissimo gli occidentali e sanno benissimo che la nostra cultura mette in dubbio tutto.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Il parassita a 5 stelle grida all'immancabile gombloddo! E chi se no?!


----------



## Doctore (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il parassita a 5 stelle grida all'immancabile gombloddo!. E chi se no?!


il m5s ha dato una direttiva...complotto c'e poco da fare.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il parassita a 5 stelle grida all'immancabile gombloddo! E chi se no?!



L'avevo postato nella pagina precedente, penso che certi personaggi quando hanno distribuito l'intelligenza erano assenti... e in Italia li mandiamo pure in parlamento...

Ieri ad. es Mentana c'era una tizia del PD che sproloquiava e diceva baggianate politicamente corrette: mi sono informato, e quando ho letto che si trattava di una certa Lia Quartapelle, che era ad un passo dal diventare ministro degli esteri mi sono veramente vergognato del nostro paese. Una roba immonda, un'accozzaglia di luoghi comuni buonisti, totalmente sbagliati e stupidi che perfino Mentana ad un certo punto era seriamente in imbarazzo...ad un certo punto il pensiero di Salvini confrontato con le parole che uscivano dalla bocca di quella là mi son sembrate degne di Immanuel Kant...





Doctore ha scritto:


> il m5s ha dato una direttiva...complotto c'e poco da fare.



E loro probabilmente ricevono (o prendono) l'input da David Icke


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'avevo postato nella pagina precedente, penso che certi personaggi quando hanno distribuito l'intelligenza erano assenti... e in Italia li mandiamo pure in parlamento...
> 
> Ieri ad. es Mentana c'era una tizia del PD che sproloquiava e diceva baggianate politicamente corrette: mi sono informato, e quando ho letto che si trattava di una certa Lia Quartapelle, che era ad un passo dal diventare ministro degli esteri mi sono veramente vergognato del nostro paese. Una roba immonda, un'accozzaglia di luoghi comuni buonisti, totalmente sbagliati e stupidi che perfino Mentana ad un certo punto era seriamente in imbarazzo...ad un certo punto il pensiero di Salvini confrontato con le parole che uscivano dalla bocca di quella là mi son sembrate degne di Immanuel Kant...
> 
> ...



Da Adam Kamion!


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una domanda: secondo voi qual è stata la ragione di questo attentato? La Religione? Quindi per voi qual è la soluzione, eliminare tutte le religioni? Perché non puoi eliminarne una sì ed una no. Per capire.



Si per me andrebbero cancellate *tutte * le religioni.Non per colpa di questo attentato.E' da sempre che dico che l'uomo è troppo stupido per vivere in maniera serena la religione.Le persone si scannano sempre per colpa d'essa.
Ogni giorno ci sono casi di violenza verbale e fisica causata dai vari religiosi che attaccano altri religiosi causando danni.
Nel mio caso,nel post precedente ho raccontato d'essere stato preso per scemo perchè mi reputo ateo.Per fortuna che io sono una persona calma e pacata,ma se ci fosse stato un'altro al mio posto sarebbe successo un bel bordello.


----------



## Doctore (9 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> ad un certo punto il pensiero di Salvini confrontato con le parole che uscivano dalla bocca di quella là mi son sembrate degne di Immanuel Kant...
> Riuscirebbero a far fare bella figura anche un delirante borghezio


----------



## Doctore (9 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si per me andrebbero cancellate *tutte * le religioni.Non per colpa di questo attentato.E' da sempre che dico che l'uomo è troppo stupido per vivere in maniera serena la religione.Le persone si scannano sempre per colpa d'essa.
> Ogni giorno ci sono casi di violenza verbale e fisica causata dai vari religiosi che attaccano altri religiosi causando danni.
> Nel mio caso,nel post precedente ho raccontato d'essere stato preso per scemo perchè mi reputo ateo.Per fortuna che io sono una persona calma e pacata,ma se ci fosse stato un'altro al mio posto sarebbe successo un bel bordello.



Ma le guerre le tragedie della storia umana ci sono state e ci saranno in ogni caso anche senza le religioni.
E' sbagliatissimo dire che se elimini le religioni elimini il problema.
Poi oggi giorno ci sono atei che son peggio dei jhadisti/crociati cattolici...per esempio vogliono togliere il crocifisso,presepe ecc...vivono l ateismo come un dogma.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma le guerre le tragedie della storia umana ci sono state e ci saranno in ogni caso anche senza le religioni.
> E' sbagliatissimo dire che se elimini le religioni elimini il problema.
> Poi oggi giorno ci sono atei che son peggio dei jhadisti/crociati cattolici...per esempio vogliono togliere il crocifisso,presepe ecc...vivono l ateismo come un dogma.



Non elimini del tutto il problema,ma almeno lo rendi minore.
A me non frega nulla del crocifisso,per me è un pezzo legno buttato su un muro,ma è l'Italia che si professa come stato Laico e poi si comporta in maneira opposta.E' un controsenso obbligare ad avere il crocifisso nelle scuole o negli ospedali se ti dichiari come stato Laico.E' un dato di fatto questo.

Un ateo non sarà mai peggio di un credente convinto.Fidati di me.Al 90% degli atei non frega niente dei credenti e del loro Dio inesistente.


----------



## vota DC (9 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ieri ad. es Mentana c'era una tizia del PD che sproloquiava e diceva baggianate politicamente corrette: mi sono informato, e quando ho letto che si trattava di una certa Lia Quartapelle, che era ad un passo dal diventare ministro degli esteri mi sono veramente vergognato del nostro paese. Una roba immonda, un'accozzaglia di luoghi comuni buonisti, totalmente sbagliati e stupidi che perfino Mentana ad un certo punto era seriamente in imbarazzo...ad un certo punto il pensiero di Salvini confrontato con le parole che uscivano dalla bocca di quella là mi son sembrate degne di Immanuel Kant...



Pure io ho visto e quello che mi ha colpito era la disonestà intellettuale di Quartapelle che a mio modo ha fatto discorsi furbi ma falsi. In pratica ha detto "grande PD, questi terroristi erano andati ad addestrarsi in Siria ed erano cittadini francesi ma il PD è per la guerra all'Isis, Carminati e Buzzi eroi perché ci portano i clandestini".
Però a parte il fatto che il PD e il presidente della repubblica stesso hanno tolto un'onorificenza ad Assad per aver fatto la bua all'Isis, è un discorso sbagliato perché in Francia c'è una bella fetta di popolazione che viene dalle colonie e conosce benissimo la zona mentre di immigrati irregolari non ce ne sono molti, quindi è ovvio che siano cittadini francesi a fare questi attentati. L'Italia invece pur avendo avuto due colonie di religione islamica non ha moltissimi cittadini con quelle caratteristiche e quindi gli immigrati irregolari potrebbero portare avanti la bandiera: per ora zero attentati, però ne hanno beccato parecchi mentre facevano propaganda di cui una minima parte rimandati a casa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non elimini del tutto il problema,ma almeno lo rendi minore.
> A me non frega nulla del crocifisso,per me è un pezzo legno buttato su un muro,ma è l'Italia che si professa come stato Laico e poi si comporta in maneira opposta.E' un controsenso obbligare ad avere il crocifisso nelle scuole o negli ospedali se ti dichiari come stato Laico.E' un dato di fatto questo.
> 
> Un ateo non sarà mai peggio di un credente convinto.Fidati di me.Al 90% degli atei non frega niente dei credenti e del loro Dio inesistente.



In realtà buona parte dei diritti umani nascono da concetti di stampo religioso come ad esempio il rispetto del prossimo, il concetto che solo Dio può dare o togliere la vita e moltissimi altri..la società "atea" è spesso la società del menefreghismo verso gli altri, dell'esaltazione oltremodo dell'Ego..
Senza entrare nel filosofico, la religione è e rimane un pretesto..ho letto ieri che prima di natale una coppia di due folgorati (un broker e una bocconiana) hanno teso una trappola e versato un secchio di acido in testa all'ex della tipa mentre il broker ha cercato di finirlo con una martellata..come vedi non è certo la religione in sé a rendere folli i pazzi..
Sul crocifisso concordo, se lo stato è laico andrebbe tolto ma la verità è che l'Italia è uno stato laico di facciata, ci saranno l'80% di battezzati e in fondo siamo una nazione che si è evoluta attorno anche alla chiesa (ci saranno 10mila chiese in italia)..francamente io non sono religioso ma non mi da certo fastidio il crocifisso, oltretutto lo ritengo un elemento della nostra cultura popolare..sennò a natale potremmo andare tutti a lavorare o no?..


----------



## Doctore (9 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà buona parte dei diritti umani nascono da concetti di stampo religioso come ad esempio il rispetto del prossimo, il concetto che solo Dio può dare o togliere la vita e moltissimi altri..la società "atea" è spesso la società del menefreghismo verso gli altri, dell'esaltazione oltremodo dell'Ego..
> Senza entrare nel filosofico, la religione è e rimane un pretesto..ho letto ieri che prima di natale una coppia di due folgorati (un broker e una bocconiana) hanno teso una trappola e versato un secchio di acido in testa all'ex della tipa mentre il broker ha cercato di finirlo con una martellata..come vedi non è certo la religione in sé a rendere folli i pazzi..
> Sul crocifisso concordo, se lo stato è laico andrebbe tolto ma la verità è che l'Italia è uno stato laico di facciata, ci saranno l'80% di battezzati e in fondo siamo una nazione che si è evoluta attorno anche alla chiesa (ci saranno 10mila chiese in italia)..francamente io non sono religioso ma non mi da certo fastidio il crocifisso, oltretutto lo ritengo un elemento della nostra cultura popolare..sennò a natale potremmo andare tutti a lavorare o no?..



boccata d aria fresca.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Io comunque mi auguro li prendan vivi. Per casi come questi sono a favore al ritorno alla pena di morte per impiccagione in piazza...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

In teoria per risolvere il problema bisognerebbe capire cosa li spinge a compiere questi gesti, che bisogni ci sono dietro.

Anche perchè in linea di principio non starebbe scritto da nessuna parte che chi prende per il coulomb con le vignette sia meglio di chi uccide, e che la libertà occidentale sia meglio dell'integralismo. E' una questione spinosa.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà buona parte dei diritti umani nascono da concetti di stampo religioso come ad esempio il rispetto del prossimo, il concetto che solo Dio può dare o togliere la vita e moltissimi altri..la società "atea" è spesso la società del menefreghismo verso gli altri, dell'esaltazione oltremodo dell'Ego..
> Senza entrare nel filosofico, la religione è e rimane un pretesto..ho letto ieri che prima di natale una coppia di due folgorati (un broker e una bocconiana) hanno teso una trappola e versato un secchio di acido in testa all'ex della tipa mentre il broker ha cercato di finirlo con una martellata..come vedi non è certo la religione in sé a rendere folli i pazzi..
> Sul crocifisso concordo, se lo stato è laico andrebbe tolto ma la verità è che l'Italia è uno stato laico di facciata, ci saranno l'80% di battezzati e in fondo siamo una nazione che si è evoluta attorno anche alla chiesa (ci saranno 10mila chiese in italia)..francamente io non sono religioso ma non mi da certo fastidio il crocifisso, oltretutto lo ritengo un elemento della nostra cultura popolare..sennò a natale potremmo andare tutti a lavorare o no?..



Dissento totalmente. Innanzitutto alla religione non si deve un bel niente, molti diritti sono stati delle conquiste dell'uomo, soprattutto a partire dall'Illuminismo. Anzi, la religione è quella che continua sulla strada del non-riconoscimento di molti diritti.
Poi che molti diritti-norme vengano da un'etica morale-sociale è appurato, ma etica non coincide con religione. Anzi, l'etica di un ateo è sicuramente superiore a quella della religione, almeno sui parametri dell'uguaglianza...

PS: Le ferie sono un diritto sancito dalla Costituzione, mica un favore che ci fa la religione


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dissento totalmente. Innanzitutto alla religione non si deve un bel niente, molti diritti sono stati delle conquiste dell'uomo, soprattutto a partire dall'Illuminismo. Anzi, la religione è quella che continua sulla strada del non-riconoscimento di molti diritti.
> Poi che molti diritti-norme vengano da un'etica morale-sociale è appurato, ma etica non coincide con religione. Anzi, l'etica di un ateo è sicuramente superiore a quella della religione, almeno sui parametri dell'uguaglianza...
> 
> PS: Le ferie sono un diritto sancito dalla Costituzione, mica un favore che ci fa la religione



Ok, però il Natale è una festa religiosa e la Costituzione si basa su quel tema quando la riconosce come festività. Noi non siamo uno stato totalmente laico e comunque non è che la Religione sia il Male profondo dei giorni nostri. Te lo dice uno che non va in Chiesa dalla sua Comunione e che crede nulla alle storielle del Paradiso, Inferno e quant'altro.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ok, però il Natale è una festa religiosa e la Costituzione si basa su quel tema quando la riconosce come festività. Noi non siamo uno stato totalmente laico e comunque non è che la Religione sia il Male profondo dei giorni nostri. Te lo dice uno che non va in Chiesa dalla sua Comunione e che crede nulla alle storielle del Paradiso, Inferno e quant'altro.



Sinceramente da quello che ricordo nella Costituzione non si fa riferimento alle ferie, anzi nemmeno che le ferie debbano coincidere con il periodo delle feste Natalizie (in realtà è pronunciato solo il diritto alle ferie retribuite, non in che misura), sono poi le disposizioni legislative che regolano la materia. E non fanno riferimento al Natale.

Se non sbaglio il lavoratore ha diritto a 4 settimane minimo di ferie annuale retribuite, poi che coincidano col periodo Natalizio non lo impone la legge.


----------



## vota DC (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dissento totalmente. Innanzitutto alla religione non si deve un bel niente, molti diritti sono stati delle conquiste dell'uomo, soprattutto a partire dall'Illuminismo. Anzi, la religione è quella che continua sulla strada del non-riconoscimento di molti diritti.



L'illuminismo ha fatto disastri perché pontifica su tutto. Prima c'erano una ventina di doveri e un centinaio di divieti la gran parte dei quali ingiusti, poi sono arrivati gli illuministi e hanno deciso i diritti. In pratica si è persa la possibilità di fare qualsiasi cosa che non faccia parte dei propri diritti. Molto meglio l'approccio preilluministico secondo cui ciò che non è divieto è consentito e ciò che non è dovere è obbligatorio.
Hitler non ci sarebbe stato senza illuminismo e nemmeno gli stessi fondamentalisti islamici moderni: prima c'erano lacune e se alcuni vivevano nelle caverne a Matera non faceva differenza, l'illuminismo ha portato una concezione totalitaria dello stato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dissento totalmente. Innanzitutto alla religione non si deve un bel niente, molti diritti sono stati delle conquiste dell'uomo, soprattutto a partire dall'Illuminismo. Anzi, la religione è quella che continua sulla strada del non-riconoscimento di molti diritti.
> Poi che molti diritti-norme vengano da un'etica morale-sociale è appurato, ma etica non coincide con religione. Anzi, l'etica di un ateo è sicuramente superiore a quella della religione, almeno sui parametri dell'uguaglianza...
> 
> PS: Le ferie sono un diritto sancito dalla Costituzione, mica un favore che ci fa la religione



Devi andare più indietro nel tempo..alle radici della civiltà..le ferie ad esempio non sono una "invenzione" della costituzione sono lo sviluppo del concetto di festività nato in epoche antiche, ovvero il diritto dell'uomo di non dover sempre lavorare perché nella vita c'è altro e nella fattispecie era la religione..le festività degli antichi erano tutte rivolte alla religione..La Domenica la maggioranza delle persone sta a casa perché era il giorno del signore, il giorno che anche Dio si è riposato (per gli ebrei è un altro giorno)..
Noi parliamo di società atee senza nemmeno sapere a cosa ci riferiamo bene, a chi? agli anglossassoni?..
L'esempio di società basato sull'ateismo sono i CINESI che infatti considerano l'uomo come un mero oggetto, e che infatti lavorano come bestie 7 su 7 senza alcun diritto, unico fine della vita è trarre profitto da tutto..la nostra società ha radici impastate nella religione da sempre per fortuna..
Sui diritti che la chiesa ostacola sono certo che ti riferisci a cose tipo coppie gay, eutanasia, convivenza..ma qui parliamo di diritti di stampo moderno che nulla hanno a che vedere con religioni nate 2000 anni fa..poi non confondiamo religione con la chiesa..sono cose diversissime..la religione è un bisogno dell'uomo non è nata per caso..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2015)

Vabbè, dopo aver letto che non è detto che chi dileggia con la matita sia meglio di chi uccide e che Hitler e i terroristi islamici sono il prodotto dell'Illuminismo alzo bandiera bianca.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Vabbè, dopo aver letto che non è detto che chi dileggia con la matita sia meglio di chi uccide e che Hitler e i terroristi islamici sono il prodotto dell'Illuminismo alzo bandiera bianca.



Non ho neanche detto che sono a favore di chi uccide eh, solo che se proprio vogliamo fare i puristi la questione è un pò più complicata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2015)

Terzo attacco in Francia a un negozio, ci sono ostaggi.

Inutile discutere, siamo in guerra.


----------



## James Watson (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Terzo attacco in Francia a un negozio, ci sono ostaggi.
> 
> Inutile discutere, siamo in guerra.



A quanto pare l'attacco al negozio non è nient'altro che l'attentatore che ieri ha ucciso la poliziotta che si è barricato in un negozio ebraico, tutti e tre i fatti a questo punto sono collegati.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2015)

Situazione incredibile.


----------



## Doctore (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Anzi, l'etica di un ateo è sicuramente superiore a quella della religione, almeno sui parametri dell'uguaglianza...



discorsi dogmatici da integralista...ma dove sta scritto che l etica di un ateo è superiore...Te lo dice un non credente.
Il problema è l ignoranza non la religione...e la cultura islamica è piu predisposta a questa condizione.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Devi andare più indietro nel tempo..alle radici della civiltà..le ferie ad esempio non sono una "invenzione" della costituzione sono lo sviluppo del concetto di festività nato in epoche antiche, ovvero il diritto dell'uomo di non dover sempre lavorare perché nella vita c'è altro e nella fattispecie era la religione..le festività degli antichi erano tutte rivolte alla religione..La Domenica la maggioranza delle persone sta a casa perché era il giorno del signore, il giorno che anche Dio si è riposato (per gli ebrei è un altro giorno)..
> Noi parliamo di società atee senza nemmeno sapere a cosa ci riferiamo bene, a chi? agli anglossassoni?..
> *L'esempio di società basato sull'ateismo sono i CINESI che infatti considerano l'uomo come un mero oggetto,* e che infatti lavorano come bestie 7 su 7 senza alcun diritto, *unico fine della vita è trarre profitto da tutto*..*la nostra società ha radici impastate nella religione da sempre per fortuna..*
> Sui diritti che la chiesa ostacola sono certo che ti riferisci a cose tipo coppie gay, eutanasia, convivenza..ma qui parliamo di diritti di stampo moderno che nulla hanno a che vedere con religioni nate 2000 anni fa..poi non confondiamo religione con la chiesa..sono cose diversissime..la religione è un bisogno dell'uomo non è nata per caso..


Tranne le cose in neretto, il resto son cose giuste.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *L'illuminismo ha fatto disastri perché pontifica su tutto. Prima c'erano una ventina di doveri e un centinaio di divieti la gran parte dei quali ingiusti, poi sono arrivati gli illuministi e hanno deciso i diritti. In pratica si è persa la possibilità di fare qualsiasi cosa che non faccia parte dei propri diritti. Molto meglio l'approccio preilluministico secondo cui ciò che non è divieto è consentito e ciò che non è dovere è obbligatorio.
> Hitler non ci sarebbe stato senza illuminismo e nemmeno gli stessi fondamentalisti islamici moderni:* prima c'erano lacune e se alcuni vivevano nelle caverne a Matera non faceva differenza, l'illuminismo ha portato una concezione totalitaria dello stato.



Mi arrendo. 
Dio ti prego sterminaci tutti.


----------



## wargod (9 Gennaio 2015)

Peraltro questi non sembrano avere voglia di diventare martiri. Comunque pandemonio a parigi adesso.


----------



## .Nitro (9 Gennaio 2015)

Vorrei sapere quali sono le motivazioni reali di questa situazione,dove si vuole arrivare. Non credo che un po di satira o qualche sfottò in generale possano portare a tanto. Penso che quando succedono questi episodi ad eseguirli non sono mai persone sprovvedute,tant'è vero che è sempre difficile trovarli. Conoscono le conseguenze che si vengono a creare con fatti del genere.
Credo non sono mai fatti singoli,che dietro ci siano motivazioni piu grandi,o forse sono io che non riesco a credere che per motivazioni cosi stupide si possa arrivare a tanto


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tranne le cose in neretto, il resto son cose giuste.



Se tu mi tiri fuori un'altra società che si può dire fondata sull'ateismo sono pronto ad ascoltare..l'unico esempio che vedo è quello, larga parte di cinesi da Mao in poi vivono senza alcun tipo di approccio spirituale all'esistenza e ne deriva quello che vediamo.
Qui da noi anche in chi si definisce "ateo" c'è sempre un velo sotterraneo di spiritualità, lo stesso pensare in un momento di difficoltà "che il cielo mi aiuti" implica l'idea di un'entità che ascolta le nostre richieste..Ma non c'è nulla di male eh, siamo figli di una società che da millenni si comporta così fa parte del nostro DNA..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2015)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere quali sono le motivazioni reali di questa situazione,dove si vuole arrivare. Non credo che un po di satira o qualche sfottò in generale possano portare a tanto. Penso che quando succedono questi episodi ad eseguirli non sono mai persone sprovvedute,tant'è vero che è sempre difficile trovarli. Conoscono le conseguenze che si vengono a creare con fatti del genere.
> Credo non sono mai fatti singoli,che dietro ci siano motivazioni piu grandi,o forse sono io che non riesco a credere che per motivazioni cosi stupide si possa arrivare a tanto



Questa nuova ondata è fomentata da l'idea del califfato..ovviamente chi "predica" ha come obbiettivo il potere su quel califfato gli altri sono i poveracci che combattono e muoiono per un ideale..


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Le motivazioni sono sempre e solo di due fattori: economiche e politiche. Le motivazioni religiose sono solo un pretesto utilizzato da questi gruppi fondamentalisti. Il massacro fatto in Nigeria nei giorni scorsi è stato fatto per motivazioni religiose, o forse perchè la Nigeria è ricca di giacimenti petroliferi ed è un paese dalle infinite risorse minerarie? Boko Haram vuole estendere il proprio controllo sull'Africa e utilizza motivazioni religiose come unico pretesto. Lo stesso vale per gli attentati di Parigi e per l'ISIS. Il vero e unico progetto dell'ISIS è l'espansione economica e territoriale, in modo da poter estendere il proprio dominio sul medio - oriente. Le motivazioni religiose vengono usate come specchietto per le allodole, cercando in questo modo di reclutare fanatici religiosi e di ottenere più soldati. Non dubito che molto probabilmente i killer di Charlie Hebdo ritenessero di agire per una causa religiosa, ma il vero e unico motivo è stata la volontà di dimostrare che il terrorismo può colpire anche in Europa, e che l'espansione di movimenti terroristici può raggiungere anche l'Occidente.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se tu mi tiri fuori un'altra società che si può dire fondata sull'ateismo sono pronto ad ascoltare..l'unico esempio che vedo è quello, larga parte di cinesi da Mao in poi vivono senza alcun tipo di approccio spirituale all'esistenza e ne deriva quello che vediamo.
> Qui da noi anche in chi si definisce "ateo" c'è sempre un velo sotterraneo di spiritualità, lo stesso pensare in un momento di difficoltà "che il cielo mi aiuti" implica l'idea di un'entità che ascolta le nostre richieste..Ma non c'è nulla di male eh, siamo figli di una società che da millenni si comporta così fa parte del nostro DNA..



Evidentemente non conosci la cultura cinese. Il taosimo e la religione popolare tradizionale sono fortissimi (soprattutto quest'ultima). E' fondamentale nell vita quotidiana dei cinesi l'aspetto rituale, il rispetto della tradizione, degli dei. 
L'uomo non è considerato una bestia perché deve solo lavorare. Almeno non dalla religione. 
Semmai il Protestantesimo (guarda alla Germania) vuole che l'uomo si avvicini a Dio grazie al lavoro, e il successo nel lavoro è inequivocabile segno di benevolenza divina.

Non si parla per "sentito dire"


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> discorsi dogmatici da integralista...ma dove sta scritto che l etica di un ateo è superiore...Te lo dice un non credente.



Ho detto sui parametri dell'*eguaglianza*. Non si può negare che le religioni creino differenze. Chi non è vincolato a precetti religiosi difficilmente avverte la differenza di razza o di sesso, o su qualsiasi altro criterio.



vota DC ha scritto:


> L'illuminismo ha fatto disastri perché pontifica su tutto. Prima c'erano una ventina di doveri e un centinaio di divieti la gran parte dei quali ingiusti, poi sono arrivati gli illuministi e hanno deciso i diritti. In pratica si è persa la possibilità di fare qualsiasi cosa che non faccia parte dei propri diritti. Molto meglio l'approccio preilluministico secondo cui ciò che non è divieto è consentito e ciò che non è dovere è obbligatorio.
> Hitler non ci sarebbe stato senza illuminismo e nemmeno gli stessi fondamentalisti islamici moderni: prima c'erano lacune e se alcuni vivevano nelle caverne a Matera non faceva differenza, l'illuminismo ha portato una concezione totalitaria dello stato.



Senza la certezza del diritto, quindi senza i suggelli costituzionali ai diritti dei cittadini/dell'uomo, non avresti nemmeno uno stato. Tu dici che ora non puoi avere altri diritti oltre a quelli che ti vengono riconosciuti, ma se questi non ti venissero riconosciuti chi te ne assicurerebbe la tutela?? 

Sulla parte di Hitler e fondamentalismo islamico causato dall'Illuminismo non mi esprimo perché non ho capito come ci sei arrivato a questa conclusione, sono curioso di sapere il tuo ragionamento (non sono sarcastico).


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho detto sui parametri dell'*eguaglianza*. Non si può negare che le religioni creino differenze. Chi non è vincolato a precetti religiosi difficilmente avverte la differenza di razza o di sesso, o su qualsiasi altro criterio.



Perché dovrebbe mai avvenire il contrario? Perché un religioso dovrebbe avvertirle?


----------



## .Nitro (9 Gennaio 2015)

Cina Giappone Vietnam e altri paesi Asiatici hanno una cultura spirituale molto piu grande della nostra


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non conosci la cultura cinese. Il taosimo e la religione popolare tradizionale sono fortissimi (soprattutto quest'ultima). E' fondamentale nell vita quotidiana dei cinesi l'aspetto rituale, il rispetto della tradizione, degli dei.
> L'uomo non è considerato una bestia perché deve solo lavorare. Almeno non dalla religione.
> Semmai il Protestantesimo (guarda alla Germania) vuole che l'uomo si avvicini a Dio grazie al lavoro, e il successo nel lavoro è inequivocabile segno di benevolenza divina.
> 
> Non si parla per "sentito dire"



Secondo me confondi un po' la cultura Cinese con quella Giapponese ma ad ogni modo ho detto larga parte dei cinesi non tutti..da loro esiste realmente il concetto di ateismo (almeno, io ho conosciuto dei cinesi che erano realmente assenti di ogni forma di concetto religioso) da noi l'ateismo è una forma di moda, definirsi atei per staccarsi dall'idea di essere dei bigotti creduloni..ma in realtà nella nostra società per ora non può esitere un vero ateismo, chiunque nel momento della disperazione vera arriva a pregare un qualcosa..è normale..


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe mai avvenire il contrario? Perché un religioso dovrebbe avvertirle?



Perchè se i Cristiani seguissero davvero i testi sacri, a quest'ora la donna sarebbe rinchiusa in uno sgabuzzino in casa senza possibilità di uscire, malmenata e umiliata.

In ogni caso c'è una ricerca in questione: _Priming Christian religious concepts increases racial prejudice_

Il primo (delle sacre scritture) è una cosa oggettiva, la seconda no in quanto è facile prendere e linkare ricerche. In ogni caso parlando anche per esperienza personale, tra tutte le persone conosciute, quelle religiose conservano sempre un sentimento di odio verso il diverso. Soprattutto il credere in un'altra religione rende un individuo ai loro occhi pericoloso.

Ovviamente non è un discorso che va esteso in generale. Non tutti i religiosi sono razzisti/misogini/ecc., ma gran parte si.


----------



## Efferosso (9 Gennaio 2015)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho detto sui parametri dell'*eguaglianza*. Non si può negare che le religioni creino differenze. Chi non è vincolato a precetti religiosi difficilmente avverte la differenza di razza o di sesso, o su qualsiasi altro criterio.



Le religioni creano differenze come le creano tutti i gruppi sociali organizzati..come due tifoserie che si menano fuori dello stadio, o come i contrasti politici..
Sinceramente non ritengo più grave la discriminazione sociale di un omosessuale rispetto a quella di un povero o la discriminazione di chi è poco istruito..sono tutte cose disprezzabili quindi come vedi non è vero che la religione crea maggior inclinazione a discriminare..peraltro in una società come la nostra dubito che la discrimanizaione dei gay sia realmente figlia di idee religiose..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2015)

Mo ce mancava pure un altro killer...Parigi è sotto attacco di ben 2 attacchi terroristici.


----------



## Doctore (9 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> peraltro in una società come la nostra dubito che la discrimanizaione dei gay sia realmente figlia di idee religiose..


Su questo non sono d accordo perche ogni religione discrimina gli omosessuali...c'e da dire che il mondo cristiano/occidentale sta imparando ad accettarli anche se la strada è lunga.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Su questo non sono d accordo perche ogni religione discrimina gli omosessuali...c'e da dire che il mondo cristiano/occidentale sta imparando ad accettarli anche se la strada è lunga.



Ma infatti io ho parlato della nostra società..secondo te c'è qualcuno che pensa che i gay vanno discriminati perché vanno contro il volere di Dio?!..
Altro aspetto da non sottovalutare e lo dico con assoluta certezza: la "discriminazione" fa parte della natura dell'uomo e quindi non dovrebbe creare stupore..l'integrazione è un'imposizione sociale, *una conquista sociale* ma non fa parte della natura umana..l'uomo come tutti gli animali ha sempre teso a raggrupparsi e lottare contro il diverso..ecco perché nei momenti di difficoltà spesso emerge un'animo molto meno tollerrante di quanto sia solitamente..comunque qui siamo veramente moooolto OT!


----------



## vota DC (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Senza la certezza del diritto, quindi senza i suggelli costituzionali ai diritti dei cittadini/dell'uomo, non avresti nemmeno uno stato. Tu dici che ora non puoi avere altri diritti oltre a quelli che ti vengono riconosciuti, ma se questi non ti venissero riconosciuti chi te ne assicurerebbe la tutela??



Se uno ha bisogno di tutela e riconoscimento per fare qualcosa significa che lo stato si è già messo in mezzo. Con l'illuminismo il problema è appunto che viene teorizzato il dovere dello stato di mettersi in mezzo su tutto. Maometto a differenza di Gesù era decisamente interventista in politica e predicava di tassare la gente, però ha lasciato alcune cose al caso. Con l'illuminismo ci troviamo in situazioni dove lo stato ha il dovere di prendere i figli altrui perché i genitori sono pezzenti, quindi rispetto al Maometto storico l'integralista attuale prendendo le parti dell'illuminismo che gli fanno comodo avrà a disposizione uno stato gestito in maniera capillare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2015)

Uccisi i due fratelli.
Peccato,sono morti da "martiri" della Jihad invece che marcire in un buco per il resto della loro vita.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Uccisi i due fratelli Kouachi tramite un blitz delle forze armate*


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

Intanto Le Parisienne da notizia che il numero due della polizia giudiziaria di Limoges, partecipe di una missione relativa al caso Charlie Hebdo, si è sparato in testa oggi. Mamma mia...


----------



## Snake (9 Gennaio 2015)

morti alcuni ostaggi? notizia non confermata ma sembrerebbe così


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Uccisi i due fratelli Kouachi tramite un blitz delle forze armate*



Scontato e mi spiace, se la sono cavata troppo bene cosi


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Perchè se i Cristiani seguissero davvero i testi sacri, a quest'ora la donna sarebbe rinchiusa in uno sgabuzzino in casa senza possibilità di uscire, malmenata e umiliata.
> 
> In ogni caso c'è una ricerca in questione: _Priming Christian religious concepts increases racial prejudice_
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace che tu ritieni la categoria "religiosi" un insieme di razzisti e misogini salvo eccezioni. Non mi piacciono le generalizzazioni 

Se i Cristiani dovessero seguire rigorosamente i testi sacri, non dovrebbero ad esempio farsi tatuaggi sulla pelle o mangiare carne di maiale, o seguire altre regole di comportamento -dell'Antico Testamento- oggi ritenute anacronistiche e insensate. E nel frattempo, dovrebbero seguire alla lettera tutti i comandamenti, tra i quali l'amare il prossimo -e il diverso- come sè stessi, e di conseguenza essere delle persone moralmente ed eticamente ineccepibili. Ma come vediamo nella vita di tutti i giorni, non è così. 

La relazione di causalità religiosità-intolleranza è pericolosa. Innanzitutto stai trascurando un numero elevatissimo di fattori che contribuiscono all'intolleranza stessa, quali l'educazione ricevuta, l'istruzione, la capacità di confrontarsi con l'altro, e così via. In secondo luogo, l'etica e la morale si sono sviluppate nei secoli, tant'è che fino al secolo scorso il razzismo era di casa, di condizione della donna nemmeno a parlarne, che si sia stati religiosi o non. In secondo luogo, il concetto approssimativo di "persona moralmente corretta" si è estremamente evoluto in un lasso di tempo limitatissimo ed è accettato universalmente nell'Occidente moderno, prescindendo dalla -eventuale- religione praticata: chiunque di noi qua dentro non rinchiuderebbe mai la propria moglie in uno sgabuzzino, e anche se lo facesse non addurrebbe motivi religiosi.

Poi, se oltre alla conclusione del tuo ultimo post vuoi confermare anche la complementare, alzo le mani... 

PS: conosco personalmente molti aderenti ad un partito ahem, verde, che se potessero prenderebbero una nave della marina militare e darebbero fuoco a tutti i barconi del Mediterraneo, tanto per dirne una. Queste persone non mettono piede in una Chiesa dalla loro infanzia, ma mi tengo ben lontano dal generalizzare che tutti i leghisti o tutti i non credenti siano delle persone orribili


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> morti alcuni ostaggi? notizia non confermata ma sembrerebbe così



*Si parla di quattro ostaggi morti al supermercato,salvo invece l'ostaggio nelle mani dei Kouachi.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Uccisi i due fratelli Kouachi tramite un blitz delle forze armate*



Era scontato..sono usciti sparando sui poliziotti, non c'era alternativa al farli fuori..peccato, hanno vinto loro..


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo Reuters sono almeno 4 gli ostaggi morti nel supermercato.*


----------



## Snake (9 Gennaio 2015)

la baldracca se la son fatta sfuggire


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> la baldracca se la son fatta sfuggire



Sarebbe?


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> la baldracca se la son fatta sfuggire



assurdo  pare ha fatto come "Inside Man" è scappata fingendosi un ostaggio... fosse vero è da imbecilli

Comunque pare che gli ostaggi siano stati uccisi quando Coulibaly ha fatto irruzione nel negozio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Uccisi i due fratelli.
> Peccato,sono morti da "martiri" della Jihad invece che marcire in un buco per il resto della loro vita.



Potranno nominarli martiri quanto vogliono, ma in realtà sono già cibo per vermi.


----------



## Snake (9 Gennaio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sarebbe?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> la baldracca se la son fatta sfuggire



Ci sono notizie contrastanti, c'è anche chi dice che sia stata uccisa o catturata via.

Del fatto che sia scappata non riesco a capacitarmene, sarebbe assurdo e sconcertante.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono notizie contrastanti, c'è anche chi dice che sia stata uccisa o catturata via.
> 
> Del fatto che sia scappata non riesco a capacitarmene, sarebbe assurdo e sconcertante.



io mi auguro l'abbiano presa viva e abbiano inventato la storia della fuga, per nasconderla e interrogarla... Tanto sappiamo come vanno certe cose. Se fosse arrestata pubblicamente, non puoi interrogare con certe metodologie...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io mi auguro l'abbiano presa viva e abbiano inventato la storia della fuga, per nasconderla e interrogarla... Tanto sappiamo come vanno certe cose. Se fosse arrestata pubblicamente, non puoi interrogare con certe metodologie...



Adesso la stampa francese dice che la maledetta non è mai stata dentro il supermarket, ma era presente quando avevano sparato alla poliziotta un giorno fa.
C'è molta confusione, sicuramente ci sono cose che non possono dire in questo momento.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Chissà a quest'ora con quante delle 72 vergini i 2 baldi fratelli si saranno già accoppiati...

Comunque: Gombotto number 3:


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Le forze speciali...ci sarebbe da ridere se non ci fossero di mezzo decine di morti...


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Le forze speciali...ci sarebbe da ridere se non ci fossero di mezzo decine di morti...



Uno dice: vabbè è molto ripida la salita, ci sta che cadano. Però diamine, questi dovrebbero essere il meglio in quanto ad operazioni del genere


----------



## Efferosso (9 Gennaio 2015)

Posso chiedere perché è stato cancellato il mio post?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si per me andrebbero cancellate *tutte * le religioni.Non per colpa di questo attentato.E' da sempre che dico che l'uomo è troppo stupido per vivere in maniera serena la religione.Le persone si scannano sempre per colpa d'essa.
> Ogni giorno ci sono casi di violenza verbale e fisica causata dai vari religiosi che attaccano altri religiosi causando danni.
> Nel mio caso,nel post precedente ho raccontato d'essere stato preso per scemo perchè mi reputo ateo.Per fortuna che io sono una persona calma e pacata,ma se ci fosse stato un'altro al mio posto sarebbe successo un bel bordello.


E come le elimini? Emani una legge?


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Shevchenko (10 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E come le elimini? Emani una legge?



Il problema è quello.E' una cosa quasi impossibile da eliminare,il mio ero un discorso utopistico


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il problema è quello.E' una cosa quasi impossibile da eliminare,il mio ero un discorso utopistico



vero... ma intanto ci sono scuole cattoliche (e non solo)... ci sono corsi di religione alla scuola... insomma se vuoi veramente fare qualcosa un punto di inizio lo trovi. 
non sono contro la religione in generale, ne contro quella cattolica, ne contro quella musulmana... 
ma le religioni devono veramente essere "insegnate" alla scuola ? o fanno parte di una dimensione PERSONALE ?


----------



## Doctore (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> o fanno parte di una dimensione PERSONALE ?



Fanno parte di una dimensione culturale...tante opere d arte sono state fatte in nome della nostra cultura.
Eliminare la religione in una società è un po come far eliminare i ''videogheims''violenti ai ragazzi di oggi per spingerli a compiere atti violenti...una stupidata enorme se ci pensate
Non è la religione il problema ma l ignoranza mettiamocelo in testa.


----------



## wargod (10 Gennaio 2015)

la religione non è chiaramente il motivo principale della violenza, nemmeno la satira, buona o cattiva,può essere considerata la causa. Semplicemente avrebbero trovato un altro pretesto, uno qualsiasi, non ha alcuna importanza quale, soprattutto nell'ottica della lotta invasata della causa terroristica di matrice islamica. E' evidente che tale episodio si inserisce in una situazione di crescente tensione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il problema è quello.E' una cosa quasi impossibile da eliminare,il mio ero un discorso utopistico


Eh no, qua vogliamo proposte concrete


----------



## Efferosso (10 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Fanno parte di una dimensione culturale...tante opere d arte sono state fatte in nome della nostra cultura.
> Eliminare la religione in una società è un po come far eliminare i ''videogheims''violenti ai ragazzi di oggi per spingerli a compiere atti violenti...una stupidata enorme se ci pensate
> Non è la religione il problema ma l ignoranza mettiamocelo in testa.



Con la differenza che c'è una cultura dell'amare Dio e il prossimo tuo, mentre ce n'è un'altra dell'uccidere, assediare, catturare e tendere agguati agli infedeli (sono costretto a parafrasare visto che, a quanto pare, vado contro al regolamento se cito parola per parola i testi sacri).


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Fanno parte di una dimensione culturale...tante opere d arte sono state fatte in nome della nostra cultura.
> Eliminare la religione in una società è un po come far eliminare i ''videogheims''violenti ai ragazzi di oggi per spingerli a compiere atti violenti...una stupidata enorme se ci pensate
> Non è la religione il problema ma l ignoranza mettiamocelo in testa.



non capisci o meglio non riesco a spiegarlo in italiano... sarebbe piu semplice per me farlo in francese.
non dico che va eliminata la religione (anche perche e impossibile farlo).
io dico che nella societa non dovrebbe intervenire in nessun modo.

esempio molto molto banale :
in belgio stanno spingendo per fare chiamare le vacanze natalizie "vacanze d'inverno".
cosa cambia alla fine ? poco... rimangono "ferie".
ma sarebbe "piu giusto" per tutte le culture.
stessa cosa per pasqua.

non conosco come funzionano le scuole in italia... ma in belgio ci sono le scuole dello stato e le scuole cattoliche.
una pazzia... e ci sono pure differenze tra le cose che si studiano in una scuola o l'altra.
un professore che ha studiato in una scuola cattolica non verra quasi mai assunto per lavorare in una scuola di stato... e pure il contrario e vero.
e poi tutti si offendono quando vogliono aprire una scuola musulmana... 
se una scuola cattolica puo esistere in belgio non capisco perche non ci possa essere una scuola musulmana... oppure di un altra religione.
che poi il piu ridicolo e che i professori di qualsiasi scuola vengono comunque pagati DALLA STATO.
insomma le cose stanno diventando sempre piu difficili... la cosa piu semplice sarebbe di fare solo scuole di stato.
finita li.

qualcuno vuole studiare una religione ?
bene, lo fa nei suoi momenti di liberta... e cosi il tutto non si fa nemmeno alle spese dello stato.

non mi interessa quello che si e fatto PRIMA.
si, la nostra societa e stata al 99,9 % cattolica... e cosa vuole dire ? che dobbiamo continuare certe cose "solo per questo" ?

le cose cambiano.
non volere cambiare solo perche si e sempre fatto cosi e solo ridicolo.


----------



## Efferosso (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> non capisci o meglio non riesco a spiegarlo in italiano... sarebbe piu semplice per me farlo in francese.
> non dico che va eliminata la religione (anche perche e impossibile farlo).
> io dico che nella societa non dovrebbe intervenire in nessun modo.
> 
> ...



Lo stato deve assolutamente restare laico. Senza se e senza ma. Ed è impensabile che una scuola cattolica venga pagata dallo Stato. 

Però non è che "tutto cambia". I principi base (10 comandamenti, prendendo quelli che riguardano il rapporto Uomo-Uomo) dell'Antico Testamento e i due aggiuntivi di Cristo (stesso discorso), sono OGGI non solo assolutamente applicabili, ma legge dell'uomo (ove è stato possibile legiferare in tal senso), nonché valori "comunemente" riconosciuti come bene.

Non è una cosa da poco. Non è "anacronistico" il non rubare, il non uccidere, il non fornire falsa testimonianza.
Troppo spesso si cestina in toto la religione perché si vedono in essa cose sbagliate (e ce ne sono).
Però occhio a fare così, quando i principi fondamentali di alcune religioni sono presenti nella nostra quotidianità OGGI.

Qui si parla di "bene", "male", "giusto" e "sbagliato" con una leggerezza che non darei così per scontata.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Lo stato deve assolutamente restare laico. Senza se e senza ma. Ed è impensabile che una scuola cattolica venga pagata dallo Stato.
> 
> Però non è che "tutto cambia". I principi base (10 comandamenti, prendendo quelli che riguardano il rapporto Uomo-Uomo) dell'Antico Testamento e i due aggiuntivi di Cristo (stesso discorso), sono OGGI non solo assolutamente applicabili, ma legge dell'uomo (ove è stato possibile legiferare in tal senso), nonché valori "comunemente" riconosciuti come bene.
> 
> ...



fanno parte del nostro quotidiano... si... ma un avvocato quando sta davanti a un giudice non dice "nel Antico Testamento ce scritto..."
oggi esiste un altra cosa che si chiama LEGGE.
e noi a quelle dobbiamo "obbedire"... che poi 10 o 12 "leggi" sono le stesse di quelle scritte in un libro 2000 anni fa non cambia nulla.
l'origine della legge e una cosa che non interessa a nessuno a parte qualche credente che vuole aggraparsi "a un qualcosa".

il problema che vedo in quello che hai scritto e che sembri pensare che le "10 - 12 leggi di base" siano solo della religione cattolica... e che quindi non possiamo fare a meno della religione se no quelle 10 - 12 leggi non sarano piu "rispettate".


----------



## Efferosso (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> fanno parte del nostro quotidiano... si... ma un avvocato quando sta davanti a un giudice non dice "nel Antico Testamento ce scritto..."
> oggi esiste un altra cosa che si chiama LEGGE.
> e noi a quelle dobbiamo "obbedire"... che poi 10 o 12 "leggi" sono le stesse di quelle scritte in un libro 2000 anni fa non cambia nulla.
> *l'origine della legge e una cosa che non interessa a nessuno a parte qualche credente che vuole aggraparsi "a un qualcosa".*
> ...



No no.
L'origine della legge è ciò che ci distingue dagli animali, non scherziamo.
E fior di intellettuali si sono interrogati e si interrogano su quello che è il concetto di "giusto", "sbagliato", "bene" e "male". Non si può semplicemente uscirsene con "si dai l'uomo ad un certo punto ha capito che rubare era sbagliato", dai.
Noi OGGI troviamo inconcepibile l'idea di sgozzare qualcuno solo perché siamo il frutto di una cultura millenaria. In altre culture, evidentemente, la cosa è tutt'altro che aberrante.

Qui non si tratta più nemmeno di religione, ma proprio di cultura. Cestinare una "religione" vuol dire cestinare tutto ciò che ci ha portato qui.

Uno può anche non credere in Dio, nell'aldilà. Liberissimo, ci mancherebbe.
Ma l'umanità occidentale è il prodotto della cultura portata dalla religione (così come tante tante altre correnti). E' un dato di fatto. E' impossibile cancellarla. E' come cancellare Kant, o Platone. L'uomo ha in sé tutto quello che è stato nei millenni.
Siamo talmente immersi nella cultura cristiana che ogni computer del mondo in basso a destra riporta implicitamente l'anno di nascita di Cristo. Come si può estirpare dall'uomo una cosa del genere?


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No no.
> *L'origine della legge è ciò che ci distingue dagli animali, non scherziamo.
> E fior di intellettuali si sono interrogati e si interrogano su quello che è il concetto di "giusto", "sbagliato", "bene" e "male". Non si può semplicemente uscirsene con "si dai l'uomo ad un certo punto ha capito che rubare era sbagliato", dai.
> Noi OGGI troviamo inconcepibile l'idea di sgozzare qualcuno solo perché siamo il frutto di una cultura millenaria. In altre culture, evidentemente, la cosa è tutt'altro che aberrante.*
> ...



e su questo non ci sto per niente.
secondo il tuo ragionamento se non ci fosse la religione l'uomo sarebbe stato PER SEMPRE un animale (che poi l'uomo e veramente un animale ma questo e un altro discorso).

io invece credo che l'uomo e capace di cambiare e di fare scelte giuste senza l'aiuto di un qualcosa di piu grande e piu potente di lui che li dice cosa deve fare.

come certe menti malate sono capaci di fare tutto il contrario e di uccidere senza "che un dio o un propheta" o qualsiasi altra cosa li dica cosa fare.

e questa la vera differenza tra un credente e uno "che non crede".
i credenti credono in un dio.
io credo nel uomo.

forse e piu facile credere in un dio che nel uomo


----------



## Efferosso (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> e su questo non ci sto per niente.
> secondo il tuo ragionamento se non ci fosse la religione l'uomo sarebbe stato PER SEMPRE un animale (che poi l'uomo e veramente un animale ma questo e un altro discorso).
> 
> io invece credo che l'uomo e capace di cambiare e di fare scelte giuste senza l'aiuto di un qualcosa di piu grande e piu potente di lui che li dice cosa deve fare.
> ...



Non è quello che ho scritto.
L'uomo si è sempre evoluto, fin da quando è comparso sulla terra. Col tempo, ha trovato le sue leggi.

Premessa: come ho già scritto, alcune fra le più grandi menti dell'umanità hanno speso la loro intesa esistenza a ricercare, dal punto di vista meramente logico, cosa fosse giusto e cosa fosse sbagliato. Spesso non riuscendo a dare una risposta univoca. Questo per mettere bene in chiaro che non stiamo parlando di una questione leggera.

Ciò detto, affrontiamo il problema da un punto di vista totalmente scevro dalla fede. Diamo per assunto che Dio non esiste. Che diventeremo polvere e null'altro.
Arriva "Tizio" (prendasi per "Tizio" un profeta qualsiasi). Percepisce che il concetto di "fare X" è giusto, e "non fare Y" è sbagliato.
Ci pensa su. Trova che se tutti gli uomini la pensassero come lui, il mondo sarebbe un posto migliore. Cerca quindi un modo per convincerli. Sbatte, ovviamente, più volte il muso contro il pensiero altrui, anche perché l'uomo è comunque un "animale", preda dei suoi istinti, che spesso lo portano in contrasto coi suoi simili.
Come risolve il problema? Si inventa un dio, e una sua legge. Nella paura di qualcuno di più potente e nel rispetto di qualcuno che ti può salvare, improvvisamente gli uomini si uniscono, e rispettano la legge.
Noi OGGI siamo il prodotto di questo. Anche se 2000 anni fa ci fosse stato uno che diceva di vedere gli unicorni, saremmo il prodotto di questo.
Se oggi tu individuo percepisci il "non rubare" come qualcosa di giusto, è perché sei figlio di insegnamenti dei tuoi genitori, oltre che delle leggi. Come loro prima di te e così via. Tornando indietro fino a quando qualcuno (un uomo. Un uomo) le ha pensate. Ma ha avuto bisogno di costruire qualcosa, intorno al suo pensiero, perché venisse rispettato.
E qui la tua frase conclusiva è perfetta. E' assolutamente più facile, alle origini del mondo, credere in qualcosa che umano non è. Solo che, alla luce di tutto e volendo risalire alla nascita del "bene" e del "male", non puoi farci niente. Non puoi spiegare logicamente perché uccidere è "male". Lo dai per assodato. E lo fai perché millenni addietro uno sciamano ha detto che il suo dio ha detto così.


Spero di aver espresso bene il mio pensiero perché capisco possa essere argomento delicato, e spero di averlo fatto da un punto di vista meramente "filosofico" e non credente.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Non è quello che ho scritto.
> L'uomo si è sempre evoluto, fin da quando è comparso sulla terra. Col tempo, ha trovato le sue leggi.
> 
> Premessa: come ho già scritto, alcune fra le più grandi menti dell'umanità hanno speso la loro intesa esistenza a ricercare, dal punto di vista meramente logico, cosa fosse giusto e cosa fosse sbagliato. Spesso non riuscendo a dare una risposta univoca. Questo per mettere bene in chiaro che non stiamo parlando di una questione leggera.
> ...



Stai praticamente tralasciando anni e anni di filosofia del diritto, assumendo che la morale moderna proviene da quella cristiana.
Il "non uccidere" non lo ha di certo inventato qualche profeta/messia.

Quello che voglio dire, che è anche il mio pensiero, lo esprime alla perfezione Dawkins in questi 2 minuti.


----------



## vota DC (10 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque per secoli i regnanti islamici hanno approfittato dell'analfabetismo della popolazione per non essere estremisti, ad esempio se non sbaglio quando il re afghano negli anni 30 impose l'eliminazione del velo la popolazione non avrebbe avuto nulla da ridire dal momento che pochi sapevano leggere il pashtu e per di più il Corano non è tradotto in quella lingua ma rimane rigorosamente in arabo, però si sono messi in mezzo i professoroni.
Infatti se molti furboni nel cristianesimo hanno usato documenti falsi che sono stati smontati dagli intellettuali come nel caso della donazione di Costantino, gli argomenti dei fondamentalisti non vengono mai smontati.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> .



E' più o meno quello che volevo far intendere io. Sento parlare da giorni di libertà di qua e libertà di là, ma se uno che uccide viene messo in prigione la libertà non esiste, ontologicamente parlando.

E' stato chi ha avuto la fortuna di avere il comando all'epoca che ha deciso che scrivere su un giornale è bene e uccidere è male, nulla di più.


----------



## Efferosso (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Stai praticamente tralasciando anni e anni di filosofia del diritto, assumendo che la morale moderna proviene da quella cristiana.
> Il "non uccidere" non lo ha di certo inventato qualche profeta/messia.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire, che è anche il mio pensiero, lo esprime alla perfezione Dawkins in questi 2 minuti.



Forse non riesco a farmi intendere. Non riesco a capire come dal mio messaggio precedente si possa evincere una natura cristiana della legge (quando tutto il mio pensiero è partito dall'assunto di negare l'esistenza di Dio come viene inteso comunemente) o aver tralasciato l'evoluzione del pensiero filosofico, etico o legale dell'uomo (quando in premessa ho riportato che alcune fra le maggiori menti dell'umanità si sono interrogate sul significato logico del bene e del male). Non è questo quello che penso.

Io dico, partendo volontariamente da un presupposto laico (o ateo, come lo si voglia vedere) che la religione (qualsiasi religione) sia una macchinazione dell'uomo per indottrinare con la legge le masse, che quello che siamo oggi a livello etico, legale, culturale e filosofico lo dobbiamo inevitabilmente alla religione di "ieri". A me sembra un fatto.

Il codici mesopotamici (Ur-Nammu, Hammurrabi etc) vengono comunemente identificati come i primi codici della storia.
Prendiamo proprio il più famoso. Hammurrabi. La stele, che rappresenta forse (il forse è d'obbligo) il primo seme di quello che è il sistema legale umano, rappresenta alla sua sommità il re, Hammurrabi, al cospetto del dio della giustizia, Shamash. E' il mandato divino che gli dà il dovere di far rispettare le leggi.





Parliamo di un re. Un re di quasi 4.000 anni fa in una società che letteralmente venerava i reggenti. Eppure, il re ha bisogno di un intervento di qualcosa di superiore, per decidere cosa sia giusto e cosa sia sbagliato.
E questo vale per la mesopotamia, come per il resto. Il diritto romano, diritto che ancora oggi permea il nostro ordinamento, ha orgini religiose radicate nella mitologia etrusca.
Questi sono fatti, non penso che sia qualcosa di discutibile.
Se prendiamo quello che è comunemente visto come il primo filosofo occidentale, Talete, consideriamo una persona che visse nel 600 A.C.. Siamo più di 1.000 anni avanti alle leggi mesopotamiche, per capirci, e facente parte di un mondo "pieno" di Dei, in cui già si era stabilito cosa fosse giusto e cosa sbagliato, in linea di massima.
Poi, l'uomo si è evoluto. Religiosamente, laicamente, filosoficamente ed eticamente. Senza dubbio alcuno. Ma il genus di partenza quello è, perché la democrazia non si è formata da sola. Né il bene né il male si sono formati da solo nella testa di tutti gli uomini.

Passiamo poi al contenuto del filmato.

La domanda è chiara, "semplice". Senza un punto di riferimento che vada oltre l'uomo, come fa un ateo razionalmente a stabilire cosa sia giusto e cosa sbagliato. Ok.
Dawkins parte dicendo cosa siano alcuni esempi di morale per una determinata religione (l'islam), elencando alcune pratiche oggi considerate (dagli occidentali) aberranti. Il suo punto di partenza è dunque "Siccome nell'islam ci sono pratiche religiose che oggi consideriamo come maggioranza dell'umanità sbagliate, un ateo non ha bisogno della religione per decidere cosa sia giusto e cosa sbagliato", concludendo la base del suo pensiero con "io non voglio una morale assoluta. Voglio un dibattito, una discussione". Va bene (fa poi un passaggio sul fatto che i grandi traguardi morali del ventunesimo secolo non siano quasi assolutamente conciliabili con i dettami biblici e che è necessario fare del "cherry picking" per trovare qualcosa di buono. Su questo non sono semplicemente d'accordo in ragione del più grande comandamento tramandato da Cristo, non esattamente un versetto marginale, ma questo è contorno).
Diamo quindi per assunto che la morale assoluta non deve esistere. Deve esistere un dibattito. Va bene. I sofisti, nel corso dei decenni, sono arrivati a credere, col mero dibattito razionale, che il concetto di bene e male non è qualcosa di acquisibile al 100% con la logica e che quindi tutto è relativo. Da lì in poi nessuno, in fin dei conti, si è mai arrogato il diritto di poter dire "questo è giusto", "questo è sbagliato" a priori. Dunque, dobbiamo desumere che ciò che è giusto e ciò che è sbagliato debba essere deciso "a maggioranza" dalle persone, sbaglio? Voglio dire, esistono due strade, in questo contesto: o 6 individui su 10 concordano che X è sbagliato, e allora è sbagliato per tutti, oppure ognuno può decidere da sé cosa sia giusto e cosa sia sbagliato, in base a idee "sue" (alla sofista, per dire, ma allora nessuno è punibile perché tutti sono nel giusto).
Diciamo quindi per un attimo che il giusto e lo sbagliato vengono decisi per un attimo dalla maggioranza dell'umanità.
Ora, i problemi sono essenzialmente due:
1) Se domani il 50,1% dell'umanità si sveglia e decide che è giusto, per esempio, cavare gli occhi a tutti i primogeniti il cui cognome inizia con la "F"? Vuol dire che è giusto?
2) Qualsiasi pensiero formula l'umanità oggi è figlio dell'empirismo, in un mondo senza una morale assoluta. Vuol dire che anche assumendo che l'uomo può decidere da sé cosa è giusto o cosa sia sbagliato OGGI, è perché è figlio della sua cultura, società, famiglia, ambiente. Tutte cose che si sono evolute nei millenni, e che dal primo fulmine sceso dal cielo ha avuto bisogno di una base irrazionale, per essere compresa. Perfino Kant ci ha perso l'esistenza, a cercare di spiegare senza partire dall'empirismo passato (con l'esempio del sapere a priori che l'acqua evapora a 100 gradi), cosa accade in futuro. Siamo tutti figli del passato. Ma allora, per assurdo, siamo punto e a capo. Un uomo senza religione oggi è figlio di un uomo formato dalla religione ieri. Cane che si morde la coda.

Solo per concludere, a mio avviso, il prof. Dawkins, di fatto, non risponde veramente alla domanda. Dire che il giusto e lo sbagliato si devono, sinteticamente, discutere, non è una risposta vera e propria. E' un modo per dire di avere una propria idea e "appiattirla" su quella comunemente accettata (caso della maggioranza dell'umanità) oppure di avere la propria convinzione e decidere da sé se una cosa e giusta o sbagliata, decidendo interiormente se abbracciare l'idea di altri oppure no (pensiero sofista).

Poi, come detto, ognuno è libero di avere o non avere la FEDE che vuole. Ma qui non si sta parlando di FEDE. Si sta parlando del peso che ha avuto, ha e sempre avrà la religione sull'uomo.

Con tutto lo sforzo che posso fare, non riesco davvero a spiegarmi meglio di così.
Ancora una volta, chiedo scusa per il post chilometrico.

Ps: ho fatto un piccolo appunto


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh no, qua vogliamo proposte concrete



Allora hai sbagliato persona a cui chiedere qualcosa di concreto


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io mi auguro l'abbiano presa viva e abbiano inventato la storia della fuga, per nasconderla e interrogarla... Tanto sappiamo come vanno certe cose. Se fosse arrestata pubblicamente, non puoi interrogare con certe metodologie...



stava in turchia dal 2 gennaio se ho capito bene e doveva tornare il 9.
ma e andata in siria 2 giorni fa.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Lassana Bathily commesso presso il upermarket kosher(di religione musulmana). Immigrato dal Mali, ha salvato 6 persone nascondendoli in una cella frigorifera del negozio.*


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Gomblotto again....


----------



## Doctore (11 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gomblotto again....



son del movimento 7 stelle di ocuto?


----------



## vota DC (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ovviamente la Francia è lo stato centralista e marcio per definizione e ha ricominciato con la censura. Se la sono presa di nuovo con il nero che faceva il gesto dell'ombrello scambiato per saluto fascista che alla fine è l'unico che ha omaggiato decentemente Charlie Hebdo.


----------

